# Woking nuffield part 23



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow! You girls can chat!   It's great! 

New home! Happy chatting  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Im first


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

1st the worst 2nd the best


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

She cost £12.00 for 20mins or you can do longer


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma - can I have the number of that lady please?

Although not sure I really want to know....v worried I'll be told it's never going to happen


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

3rd (post) the smelly bas*ard


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

oh damn.....you beat me!

Just thought i would copy my post over here so you don't miss it!

I know that now cheesy!    thanks for your help chick.

Emma - thanks for the pm...gonna read it now

Dancing man is this way http://planetsmilies.net/smiley/party-565.html


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

OMG NVH! You managed to post on the old thread before I had chance to lock it!!   

Rachel x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh im so excited i could 

Nibbles i will pm you honey

Cheesy  naughty


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Rachel-Why do you think our pages go so quick that one can   for england


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

did u send your best piccy?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Whats everyones fav song at the mo?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

you will have to be quicker than that Rachel


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sent her an old one of my work pass 5 years old had blonde hair then...she said who do you know with dark brown hair ...i said me   she went oh your hair is blonde i said it hasnt been for 5 years  

Bendy-Not sure


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - Congratulations honey. Good that they will scan you again as you go along - worth it for your peace of mind... Try to relax now and enjoy spending your well earned bonus too! What a good Friday it has been for you.... 

can't believe we got to nearly 60 pages


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

fingers that was all NVH though not us


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you've got more   than sainsbury's


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think we have something anyway   

How am i going to keep up and fingers!!  she is away longer than i am, so everyone when im back i know i wont be   with looking at your postings so you will all have to update me, the short version please


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

charming Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

soryy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

soryy


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just popped on quickly to see how Deb's got on with her appointment. I am so pleased that everything went well and no signs of the nasty illness that Charlie had. It is good that they will scan you in another 4 weeks. I am so happy for you.  

Mr W - You made me laugh so loud about your pregnancy test fiasco that everyone in the office turned round and looked at me!

I had a lovely lunch washed down with a glass of wine so really don't want to be back at work now  

Catch up with the rest of you later, or over the weekend.

Have fun

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy   i meant sorry  

Hi jules hope your not drunk at work


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Right I am off ladies, have a good weekend and speak Monday  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, I'm away for 8days in total in then have 2 days before I go back to work, I don't want to be on the computer all weekend so can someone summarise for me and Emma... mind you if Emma isn't here then there won't be half as many pages!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

have a lovely time fingers


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi emma and fingers, it wasn't only meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!      

Booked my reading....    

Sorry Rachel, i've got quick fingers! you have to in order to get a word in between
fingers and emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye cheesy have a nice weekend  

Fingers    you better know yourself ....as said by Aishlene  

Nvh-You better no yourself too


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy - I don't go till Thursday so will chat w/ya on Monday (briefly of course unlike those two chatterboxes Emma and Natasha!!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Hope it   on your holiday


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is the latest list. Let me know if anything needs updating

*Luc * - I am really not sure I have you in the right place at the moment, so can you let me know!!
*Hopespringseternal* - I have you down as having E/T today, so I really hope that everything has gone well for you. Let us know how it went if you had your transfer today as I would LOVE to be able to move you to the 2WW and then the Beans on board section!

*Waiting to Start*
Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 27th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept (approx) 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
Fingersarecrossed D/R 9th Oct (Approx) 
MrsG95 D/R 13th Oct 
NVH (FET) D/R 12th Oct 
Nibbles (FET) 
Myra 
Emma74 (FET)  
BendyBird (FET) in mid Oct  
KTx in Oct 
Sho28 
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 

*D/Ring*
Luc D/R 3rd Sept 
Sarah38 D/R 13th Sept 
Budgie D/R 9th Sept 
Monkeylove D/R (FET) 22nd Sept 

*Stimming*
Cambee E/C ? 
HopeSpringEternal (FET) E/T 22nd September ? 
AliPali stimming since 15th September E/C 27th September 

*E/C - 2ww*
Wildcat & MrWildcat. Testing 25th September 
Gill5164 13 Aug (FET) Testing 29th September  
Beckers Testing 29th September 

*Beans on Board*
CheesyB -  EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD?  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07  
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07  
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 

Woking Babies
Cecilia -  born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Good luck honey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

New home eh!

Looking at these readings. The thing is I don't have anyone I want to contact (though I suppose they may want to contact me) but I just want to know will I ever be a mummy. Is that the sort of thing you can find out? 
I guess really only time will tell, it's just this would be a lot easier if I knew that one day I will make it and will be a mummy.
I suppose we are all in the same boat there though.

sun come out now, thankfully the water didn't come up through the floor only in through the back porch roof!

Minow x

Pants about the new list. Just brought it back to me that I've gone straight from stimming to waiting to start.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma!  thats nasty!  

Well i won't be online at the weekend so no one can blame me for talking too much!     

Jules - thanks for updating me!

Hope


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Yes that is what she told me that next time i will get pg and it will be a boy as all the others were girls i lost and this one was staying   

Nvh-Book it for monday pllllllleaaseeeeeeee


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma - I wish I was   but I was very good and only had one!

I am going to say goodnight now, as I have a couple of things I need to do before  I head off and need to leave on time as DH said that traffice aroung Woking/Guildford really bad because of the rain and I we need to be out sharpish for bowling tonight.

Sorry Minnow       - I hope I did the right thing to move you and didn't mean to remind you that you are back to the waiting to start bit. I sent you some bubbles to cheer you up.

HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND

LOVE TO YOU ALL

JULES xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Jules, you did the right thing. DOn't mind me, I just hadn't prepared myself for it!
My fault not yours.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry   fingers  

Nvh-MMMM have a lovely weekend with your mum and the rice and peas


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just to let you know that Beanie can now be seen at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

BOGGLE BOGGLE BOGGLE

CHICKEN AND RICE AND PEAS AND TING


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Lovely scan picture Debs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry jules, i thanked luc for updating me ! not sure why  

Minow - chin up hun, we will all get there in the end. 

Emma - will book it for Monday just for you, well and me....hope she contacts me before then  
Mmmmm rice and peas - will report back on Monday!

Fingers - you could fire that comment back at Emma!      

Cheesy -    

Well its au revoir from me...have a lovely weekend everyone.

Wildcats - lots of         for Monday

Oh debs - how lovely!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Deb he/she looks lovely   

Night ladies
Have a good weekend  

Cheesy    your lucky your preggers girl     

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, I think you are heading off now but if you get the chance to answer at some point.
You sent the woman a picture but what did you say. DId you ask any questions or did you just send a picture and say do your stuff?
I wouldn't know what to say or do. I certainly wouldn't want to say the wrong thing and influence her in some way.
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Yeah you email a pic then off she goes and you just say yes and no she doesnt want any info  

Byyyeeeeeeexx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Emma xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldn't be so horrible to say same thing to Emma !!!  

Deb - gorgeous scan !!!

Will be on over w/end no doubt ... talk to youse laters!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

laters folks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, I know you wont get this till the weekend and I wont be here   (work that is) but can you PM her details as well

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ohhh you've all gone  
stupid car conked out because of the lakes on the road around woking - I just had to sit there (on a roundabout   ) until it would start again  
start dregging on thursday - my e/c is down for the 25 oct  
last time it was 4 days earlier than planned . . eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk

wildcats hope them lines get stronger


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Alisha! 

Wildcat - I want them lines darker woman. Get HCG producing!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

charlies mum great news on the scan thats   great!   fab scan piccy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Poor you honey  what a nightmare  good to know your on the road again and on the rollercoaster of ivf 

Wildcat-Were are you  

Fingers-Love you really  

Cheesy-Will text you the tel number  

take care
Emmaxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

wildcat took her dad to the airport and get stuck in hours of traffic :| She'll be back soon and catching up for hours


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildcat when did you start testing? I'm thinking of following your lead. As it was such a shock getting af on day 9 last time that I might as well give it a go, I've nothing to lose! it might also help me to prepare for any bad news and not build it up too much when test day comes . . .


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers emma, when do you find out any more info on the tests? its been ages


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello - don't think theres anyone on here now but I have just been catching up.

Gill - Sorry to hear your bad news.  Take care. 

Wildcats - Well done.  Its so positive!  

Emerald - Sorry to hear that bfn confirmed. 

Fingers - hope af turns up when you want her to.

Emma - any news on tests ( I have probably missed something somewhere - I can't believe how many pages there are to catch up on.)

Cheesy - Glad you are feeling better.  Saw your picture in the advertiser.  You look so pretty.

Bendy - Great to see you back.  Hope you are feeling ok.

NVH - On the countdown again.  Well done.

Minow - Sorry to hear you have had to abandon the cycle,  I have the possiblity this time and even that has made me feel terrible. Hope you are ok. 

Charliesmum - Congratulations on the scan.  You must be soooooooooooo relieved.

Alisha - Sorry to hear about your nightmare in the rain.  The weather was terrible when we came back from Woking.

Jules - enjoy the bowling.

I have missed people I know but I tried making notes whilst going through all the pages but its confusing when you have not been on for awhile cos NVH doesn't stop talking   Only kidding......

Mr Budgie says hello.  He likes me telling him how you are all getting on.  THink he would like to join Mr Wildcat on here but that would mean two of us never getting anything done!

Saw Rachel at Woking.  She is so lovely and although I was in a panic we had a laugh.  Got to carry on with Buserelin for another week and hope af comes in that time otherwise will have to abandon.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh forgot to say -

HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie and mr Budgie-Hello and have a good weekend too  hope your a/f comes here is a dance for you              

Alisha and budgie-Blood results should be back by tues but will be on hols then  and chromosones another week or two


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I can't believe how long it takes me to chat up on all the news!

Hope everyone it enjoying the start the thier wkend. Feel so tried, Fridays always does that to me!!!

Gill - so sorry, take care and a big 

Emerald - big   for u too. look after yourselves

Minow - u must be feeling v  

Fingers and Budgie - hope af is on its way and turns up when u want/need it too.

Emma- that's so frustrating that u will b away. It seems like it has been a long wait as it is without waitng until u get back.  

NVH - gd news

Charliesmum - great news on your scan

Mr and Mrs W - it all sounds v exciting!  

Hope I haven't missed anyone out, sorry and  

Quick qu on behalf of DH. When u go for the e/c and DH needs to produce a sample, where's it done?! and is any reading material (with mostly pictures and v little writing!!!!!!) provided to help things along?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Cheers everyone

have a gd wkend and hope that the weather is much much better than today    

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello I wish  

Tell your d/h he goes into a little room with mags but apprently they arent up to much  

Hope that helps...and tell him not to worry the nurses have seen it all before   

Take care and enjoy your weekend


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Cheers Emma! What nice things we all have to look forward to!!!!!

I dread to think what state the mags r in!!!!  I really didn't want that thought in my head, yuk!! Mind u at least it wont have sticky pages as they will have tried so hard to get it into the pot!!!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi all 

you ladies talk to much!  

Thanks to i wish's post I think I'm up to date - big hugs all round to everyone needing them right now 

Jules - thanks for thinking of me yesterday  I had two grade 2 embies put back yesterday, both at the 4 cell stage  Had two lovely sessions of acupuncture before and after, which my acupuncturist was very positive about (hey, every little helps  )

Just a waiting game now    


Lots of love to you all 

Debs
xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

on the   2WW Debs. Hope they stick and you get your  

   

Beckers x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

wildcat hows that line this morning??

Bendybird.xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats what Im waiting for. Hope it's getting darker Wildcat 

  

Beckers x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beckers hope you get a lovely dark line too.   
B.x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Me too


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Where is everyone?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG when I logged off yesterday on page 51 I expected a few pages, but to come back and find that thread at 59 pages and a new one at 5 pages !!!! it's taken forever to catch up    so this is going to be a ME post (mostly!)

I had a lovely day with my dad, except for the airport run - He flew at 7.20pm so we set of at 3.30 to make sure he got there OK. I got stuck in MAJOR traffic problems and all in I was driving for 4 hours by the time I got home. Heathrow is only 20 miles from me up the M3!!! I was not a happy bunny.

On top of that I had a tiny bit of pink spotting just before I left, so I spent the whole time worrying.    I was ok when I got home, but have hd a little dark brown spotting in the night    I called woking and they said its sort of normal (bit not necessarily good) and to contact them again on monday.

Anyway - to give you some GOOD news - We used a Tesco test this morning and got a stronger line! I think the ebay tests aren't as good as they should be - no wonder they are cheap!!! 

So as far as I'm aware I officially have a       OMG OMG OMG - can it be real

Emma - your reading sounds amazing - I'm going to contact her for sure.

Deb - Glad to hear your scan went well

Gill - sorry to hear your AF arrived honey - I know how hard that is - I was conviced at 5am that was me too.  It will be your turn. We WILL all be mummies.

Sorry if i missed anything else - too much to take in.


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry to gatecrash but couldn't help myself when I saw that Wildcats was the last post.....

      

WELL DONE!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo pleased for you Wildcat (and Mr Wildcat)!!!!!!

Tina xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Well done mr and mrs wildcat or should i say mummy and daddy


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat - Congraulations on your + ive result. You must be over the moon 

 

Beckers x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone

Still taking it all in - and checking the test - I've put a pic in my blog - here it is:


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

YipppeEEE!!!!!!                          Fantastic news Wildcats!! Great picture!!! You must be on cloud nine!!

Debs -        

Hi everyone - hope you are all in for a good weekend - it's not raining here at moment so popping into Kingston to do some shopping. Still no sign of AF       amd getting really worried now as you are meant to come on within 4 days of stopping the Provera and I stopped it on Monday... anyone got any experience of this? 

Budgie - you said something about if you don't get AF you will have to abandon cycle, I am a bit worried as I don't really have a cycle (last AF in June) which is why they have given me the Provera to bring AF (supposedly) in order to start tx cycle.... 

Anyway catch you all later - sorry for the me post...


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Wildcat- that def looks like  

Emma- do you have number for lesley the medium lady?

Beckers x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beckers- will pm you the number   when are you testing honey  

Wildcat-Definatly    well done

Emmaxx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

My test day is 2nd Oct

Beckers x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Have a nice time in Kingston
Beckers-Good luck


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Surprise ...... am on my sisters laptop and just thought I would pop on quickly to say   

Wildcat(s) i think congratulations is in order - OMG OMG can't wait to have one of those HPT's!
         
         
I hope that line continues to get darker and who knows, could even be twins!

Oh its wonderful to have a bfp! gosh that reading was right!  

Emma - no email from lesley yet   will give her a call tomorrow if i haven't heard anything.  My sis
wants to have one too! reckon you'll be in for some commission hun  

Hi to everyone else....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yipee well done the wildcats!!       thats a   if ever I saw one, you must be over the moon, well done to you both!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

beckers.  

Anyway must go and be social i suppose  

Have a good weekend eveyone, i know for sure the wildcats will be!

May sneak a peek or two on the board when i can


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Wildcats, thats deffo a       and one of these each for the little one (s)!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

BEAMING!!!!!     Still can't believe it's true.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY Wildcat - that's not even a faint line, looks fab to me....I've never ever seen one before so very excited!              

Just a quickie on The Room at Woking. The reading material is in a box file...as for quality I can't really comment BUT whatever you do DO NOT recline the chair! It's one of those plasticy ones that can be wiped clean but as we found out it isn't necesarily cleaned where it reclines. Very grim and thank goodness it gave us the giggles rather than put a stop to evrything for good. so tell all your dh or dp never ever to recline it!!!!!!  

Having a nice day gardening (well just been to the tip but apart from that it's a nice day) just popped in for lunch and to see if any more news from Wildcat.
YAY MR & Mrs W.....it's helped put a smile on my face!

lol
Minow x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Well done Wildcats!

Emma thanks for the af dance - praying it works.

Fingers - everybodys different and it depends on your lining.  I had my scan and I have thick lining so af is hanging around.  They keep girls on dreg for different amount of time depending on their cycle.  I have long irregular cycles thats why I am worried that af will not come.  Nurse said that she is sure it will come this week.  I won't believe that until I see it!  I had a search on here for people whose af has not come in these types of situations and theres so many different reasons and outcomes. Good luck with yours, if you have taken something to bring it on that can only help.  I think I took that when my afs were none existant and paniced when it didn't come but then came two/three days later.  

Best wishes to you all. xxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Enjoy every single second Mr & Mrs W you sooooo deserve it!     

wildcat I checked out the photo competition!that is one big old kitty cat you have there! 

Am feeling a bit bitter and twisted today  does anyone have any pearls of wisdom to offer, there seems to be a bit of a pattern appearing with our tx, last cycle the witch came on day 8 and this time day 7 with the nasty spotting from day 2, surely that isnt right!

Anyway my question is should I push for additional blood tests to rule out killer cells etc or insist on additional hormone support to help me through the 2ww 

I tell you something that I have found helpful apart from you "preggers girls" on here of course is to go back into the archives of the embrylogists posts, with similar questions to mine and see how many girls got their dreams, pretty much all of them in the end! 

[fly] we will get there [/fly]


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

As ever it has taken me ages and ages to catch up with all the goss.

wildcat!!!!! Brilliant!!!! I'm so excited and delighted for you. I know you probably don't want to believe it all too much yet just in case, but I don't think you can deny that line. Fantastic news.

Every time there is a positive from someone who has been trying so hard, it makes me think that maybe it is possible for me too. I hope so. This really must be an exciting time for you both.

i fear it may never work for me because I've never been pregnant naturally at all. But we'll see won't we.

Beckers Good luck with your next few days as well. I hope Wildcat has opened the floodgates to a load of pregnacies. i did say ages ago that this is the time of year for it. Everyone gets pregnant at this time of the year naturally so you can lay down fat stores to support a pregnancy and so that food is abundant in the Summer when baby is born. ( Full of useless facts I am)

Mr W. I nearly wet my pants at the woman in boots. I rememer being about 15 in a chemist getting to Triludan for my hayfever and the old hag behind the counter shouted to the pharmacist at the back, "another one for the pill"! I said, I beg your pardon!Its hayfever tablets I'm after, don't judge me by your own standards" I was livid. Very funny looking back on it now though. As for you being a Yorkshireman, so is my husband. I'm from the Midlands myself and find a severe lack of humour down south sometimes. Present company excluded of course.

As for me... still waiting. no real news regarding my childless state other than to say I've got absolutely all of my notes now. The doctor that did my HYCOSY/HSG gave me the all clear officially which I kind of already knew but its good to see these things in writing. The cake business is going well. Christening tomorrow and a 4 tier Wedding cake next Saturday. Great stuff. I am officially a civilian now as well having retired from HM British Army ater 5 long years. home life is great, however i resent the term "Army wife" intensely. My husbands grandad said, "What will you do when you leave, you'll just be an Army wife". I won't just be anything!" I snapped. Don't they know I'm building a confectionary empire?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Gill

i'm sorry I don't have any real pearls of wisdom. I've never made it to test day on a fresh cycle either. I wonder whether you need a bit more progesterone which is designed to keep the AF away.

I can't say what I think you should do. I for one will be insisting I have every test under the sun before we start this time. Financially we are coming to the end of the pot for this and I desperately want a baby/ies so I don't want to waste this cycle by not having all possible problems being ruled out.

It does seem that you bled very early on. That is something I would definitely want to be discussing with Mr R


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Voted for you and Rasher, blimey hes bigger than the other pics   what a whopper 

Nvh-Knew you couldnt stay away  yeah ring lesley, she is doing a reading for my friend sunday and wildcat has called her today and she is having a reading tuesday i will be on holiday  so pm me when you have had your reading just in case i can get to an internet cafe or something 

Gill-Def go see Mr R to find out if there is anything else they can give you as it maybe the progestone  also Mr R and Mr C dont believe in nk cells but you could ask for immune testing as Luc's came back positive, and thats the results im waiting for too, as it could be my immune system rejecting bubs 

Sho-Glad the old cake business is going well, Wildcat might be wanting you to make a christening cake  

Budgie-Hope a/f comes soon, try raspberry leaf tea honey as thats meant to help with uterine contractions


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers Girls

Emma can you pm the ladys details for a reading, ill have to do it in scret cos DH thinks they are dabbling with the DEVIL   Ive never done anything like that before but im very curious!

Did she see a photo of you and DH? and what info did she need? 

If it was bad s**t she wouldnt tell you would she?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I love doing Christening cakes. mum's are always really pleased.
I'd like to have the contact for your medium as well if thats alright. she seemed to be really good. Did she knowwhat area you were living in before the reading. Whilst I'm interested in this lot I'm also a great big sceptic. I'm thinking she may have had a rush on people from this are a and will guess that one will have passed the number on to another and she's guessing that you needed IVf. See what I'm like. That doesn't stop me dying to know if my dad is watcing over me and if I'm going to have quads on this next attempt!

you don't sound like you want to go on holiday now. I reckon you're just nosy and don't want to miss out on anything


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just passing the computer and noticed we are way down the list so thought I'd better bump us up......as if we don't get enough posts anyway       
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr Rash is a bit of a monster - he weighs 7Kg, the vet wants him on a diet!!!  Emma, he looks slimmer in the other pics as he hides it well - it's all belly!

Gill - I'd def get things checked out - you can't keep paying all this money only to get a few days in - there MUST be a reason for it so you should do what you can to find out!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill and who ever else wants her details her webite is www.lesleyanderson.com it will have all her contact details on here.
She didnt know where i came from as i bid for a reading on ebay as she advertises there too and she has 100% positive feedback there her name on there is lesleymedium and she is in Devon 
She wont tell you bad stuff, she just wont mention it.
I didnt email her a pic of d/f as i wanted to know if she would pick up the colouring of our children and she did, the pic i emailed her too was 5 years old of me with blonde hair and she said why did you send me this pic when you have dark brown hair  spooky 
My friend is having a reading tomorrow so will let you know what she thought, wildcats having one tues so she will tell you what she thought  its funny how she picked up my ectopic pain which was also on her right hand side 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

So many posts to catch up on, but saw the Wildcats, so just a quick one to say huge congratulations to you both, i am so pleased for you  

Hello to everyone else will catch up with you all when i have managed to get through all the posts 

Luv Myra xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Myra

Hope your ok


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Not to bad, been at work this morning, still waiting for my phone call, probably a few more months to wait yet, not very patient


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh bless your heart. give them a call honey, you may get the answers you are wanting


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

See that you are off on holiday on Tuesday, lucky you, wish it was me, i will call next week so might have some news to tell you when you get back


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I will definately be asking some questions on our follow up! 

I had accupuncture and my lady has said dont loose hope yet as I have to admit this AF is really light and not at all as it was last time! not like a BFN AF at all!

But I still ate my prawns and drank my vino last night and intend to repeat the proceedure tonight 

How are you all doing today! (with exception to the Wildcats we know your floating around pinching one another shouting OMG OMG )

Ive just emailed that lady, Emma thats freaky that she knew the Bubs were "dolly mixtures"!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-That bubs were dolly mixtures    yeah wait till test day honey hopefully you will have some good news i really hope you do  

Its d/f's b/day today, so i went to M&S and spent £40 on food two fillet steaks £10.11   in sainsburys its half that   bought him some rose wine as he likes that, some chicken kebab starters which im going to make a satay sauce, and a chocolate/orange b/day cake with candles   
He better bloody like it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im sure he b***dy well will!   

I would, I love fillet steak its my all time fav!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well if he doesnt like it i will kick him out and you can join me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Congratulations the Wildcats           am so pleased for you both.
I have had to make a few notes so here goes,
DEB - glad all is ok with bubs...excellent scan photo
TASH -glad AF has arrived ...save me some rice and peas....going to a Christening so wont be using my Dutch pot this weekend
BUDGIE and KERRY - hope AF arrives soon, a little AF dance for you to          
EMMA- have a fab holiday...didn't know you were going so soon....Happy Birthday to DF  
EMERALD and GILL ....so sorry   
HOPE - well done....all the best with 2ww...you are now PUPO
SHO- glad things are going well with the new business

I had my second scan on Fri and my 7 follies are growing, they range from 12 - 19, Rachel reckons if they carry on growing it will be EC on Wed... getting nervous
Hi to all you other lovely girls... xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali- Hi honey wow well done keep that hottie on your tum and visualise them follies getting nice and juicy 
I will be on holiday weds so will wish you good luck now for e/c weds and e/t friday, back sat at midnight so will read up on sunday only time i will be able to when its quite..im sure Nvh wont be on then 
mmmmm yeah i fancy the rice and peas too, im sure you will have some lovely food at the christening ...is bubba a dolly mixture


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NO....a marshmallow   
Its a double christening so i will be surrounded by babies....... and I wont be able to drink so questions will probably be asked especially as these drugs have made my stomach swell so much.
Wher ya going on your Hols?  
Thanks for the good wishes...i can't believe its happening so soon...looks like the short protocol is suiting me better than the long. xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - NATASHA does tend to hog the board


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

marshamallow  

Were going on a cheapy one im afraid santa ponsa in Majorca so i hope this will be me next week     going for 5 days and hopefully the evil   will show her face when i get back  
I think the short protocol would suit everyone    well it suited the wildcats ...lets hope the s/p is the one for you guys having it           just for you girls which need it

Yeah she does a bit, little miss


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW...you are so lucky going away.....I haven't had a holiday for three years...DH doesn't really like holidays
He is lucky as he gets to go away with work, hes been to Vegas twice, New York and is off to India in a few weeks. 
I read somewhere that in America they only do the short protocol??
Hope AF stays away while your holidaying and arrives a soon as you get back. 
When do yoy get your results back?

Post ammended by mod


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ahh poor you tell d/h you wanna go away,  my d/f likes going away but hates laying in the sun so i go out by the pool until he is ready to go to the beach then we lay out there for 5 hours and go in  
Well if we dont get pg we should all arrange to go on a short girly weekend beach holiday 
Get him to take you to New York i love it there, but 3 days is enough  to many people for my liking  
Will call woking for blood tests monday to see if there in but they did say 2 weeks and had them taken on a tues, will also call Epsom too to see if bubs results are back THEY BETTER BE OR ELSE


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

*Just for the Wildcats!*

                                            

(can you tell I'm excited for you!) 
Congratulations hugs, kisses and ... well.. YIPPPEEEE!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I think you will have to do some serious    if not.
Hope the news is good and you can move forward.....its great news though about your chat with that lady.....preggers with a boy...cool. Sounds like lots of the girls are onto it as well. Will be interesting to hear about Wildcats.
You are lucky DF lays out in the sun....when we do go away we have to make sure the rooms have got sky...so i lay by the pool/beach and DH lays on the bed in the room.....very sad  
Have a great time....wish i was coming.....he doesn't even like me going away with certain friends either as most of them are on the pull  
My next door neighbour has just arrived...she is lovely and brown...just come back from 2 weeks in Spain
Caht soon xxxxxxxx
DEBS - WOW...........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See you Ali.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

thank you everyone for the     I'm still in shock - bought 2 more tests today so we can make sure tomorrow  

I've been very selfish today and not done any personals - so here goes:

Sho/gill  check out the reading lady - I've always been a skeptic but she sounds really good, and she isn't expensive. I can't wait to get mine. She said to me today that she has had a load of calls the past few days - Emma I think it's your fault  

Hope  - good luck for the next 2 weeks - I'm hoping my bfp is the start of a whole line of pg ladies on here - it is time we had more +++

Ali - be brave at the christening  it is your turn v soon! keep those follies growing. 

I have to run again - mum is cooking dinner (salmon, asparagus and new potatos) and it's almost ready!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Wildcat, What fantastic news. well done im soo pleased for you both. 

luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

wildcat can you give me the link for those cheap pee sticks please


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc - the lady I bought them from on ebay is called hi-baby, she doesn't seem to have any listed at the moment - but if you do a search for hcg you can see some others that are as cheap - they are from the us but that shouldn't be a problem.

I also bought 2 more Tesco's own tests today as that is what I used for the line I got today - they are £4.95 for 2 and measure hcg at 25ml which is pretty low for early testing. I used to buy clearblue only, but gave up paying high prices for a brand name - they all do the same thing at the end of the day but some measure at lower levels.

This is a useful site for tests and their levels - although many of the tests on here are american

http://www.pinelandpress.com/faq/hpt.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quick one to say a HUGE congrats to Mr and Mrs Wildcat     enjoy it!

Budgie and fingers - hope af arrives soon          

This Lesley woman sounds v spot on - spooky!

lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Iwish-She is   its amazing   how are you honey??
What have you been up too??

We have just finished dinner and d/f liked his steak  sorry gill   
Thinking of going to the cinema tonight to watch little man 

Enjoy your evening 
Emmaxx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Emma

I'm glad the meal went down well   to your d/f

Little man - never heard of it! who's in it?

Not been doing much today, went shopping to basingstoke!!! Didn't buy anything   Looking forward to holiday? (silly qu really!!) v jealous!
xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Me again!

Ladies, wondering if any of u can help me. There is lots of talk about the advantages of having acupuncture with IVF, would anyone recommend it? if so, anyone go to one near fleet? how much r we talking?

Cheers, hope u r all enjoying your eveings


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

[fly]wildcats[/fly]

       

that's fantastic !!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

I wish - I will be having acu with this next go. I haven't had it so far but they do kind of recommend it at Woking. I think a lot of girls have it in Woking as if you have it before and after et then it needs to be close to the clinic. The one I have been recommended by several girls on here is Beth who is at Crofton Healthcare. I have spoken to her on the phone and she sounds lovely. It is usually £40 a session with her but for pre and post et it is £60 (pretty good i reckon as that works out at £30 a session). 

Gona go and finish stacking logs now and then food shopping and more diy. Feeling very odd as tomorrow should have been ec......I guess I just need to get through tomorrow and Wednesday to then start looking forward again. I should have been sitting around with my feet up today, taking it easy and waiting for ec.  

Hope you all have good days despite the weather!
lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all.

Minow  I'm sorry you're feeling down. I kinda know how you feel. These big days come by and you can't help but wonder what if? I'm sure the next time you have a go you will get further and you never know, get the result you really want, and you won't even remember the way you are feeing now. chin up honey!!

I wish. I've looked in the acupuncture thing as well. The only problem is .... I'M TERRIFIED of it. Hate needles. I manage the IVF ones because I want a baby so badly, but the acupuncture ones are "unneccesary" if you know what I mean, you know, my life doesn't depend on it. Not to mention the fact that when you give yourself a shot, its over in seconds. I hate the thought of lying there with them sticking in me....AAAAAHHHH. Having said that, I think I will give it a try. Maybe they can give me a tester session for wimps. I did Refexology last time which was really good from a well being and relaxation point of view, but given that I'm not pregnant, it didn't bloody work!

Carrot cake for me today. 9 inches of my favourite cake in the oven. It's a real problem for me when they want carrot cake because I always want to eat it. the obvious solution would be to make too much mix, then I could make myself a little one couldn't I, but then I'd be enormous!!! and its taken me months to lose 12 lbs.

My husband is off to Cyprus for a month on Wednesday, so this is my time to get down another half a stone without him tempting me with curries and cakes. you know how it is.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not really here now - meant to be helping dh in the garden with the logs!
But Sho - did I read that you were a musician? (I could be totally wrong here so forgive me if I am).
great on the cake business. I love baking myself.....well not baking myself, who'd want to eat me baked or otherwise!   But I've not done much recently as I was loosing weight and as you say it's very tempting! I made my neices birthday cake this year and think I may have got myself a few more lined up to do as a result.....her friends parents were quite keen on getting me to do some for them....not sure I want to go down that road though as i still have my job to do!
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

Emma, I'm glad DP enjoyed his steak - did he have a nice birthday?  Did you go to the cinema?

Minow, I had acu the first time and it didn't help me    I couldn't afford it this time as the exgrta money was needed for the cetrotide - but I still got a    So I don't think it is absolutely required to make IVF work, however there have been several studies done that do show a marked increase in the success rate if you have it - so I would say go for it. I have some info on the studies somewhere, if you PM me your email address I can dig it out for you.

Sho - the acu needles are easy - you harldy fel them, some you dont feel at all. Once they are in - you don't know they are there!

Thanks Alisha!

I did another tesco test this morning and the line is stronger and came up much faster so there is no doubt - I'm def pregnant! Also the spotting seems to have stopped - phew...


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Wildcat - I'm sitting here in   now -   of joy though! Well done you, you have given me hope on the flash protocol. Please God let me be joining you soon!
I'll pm you my email for the info thanks!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

wildcat thanks for that link, 

sho i had acupuncture the on my second icsi and it didnt make any difference, still no bfp.  i hated it and getting to the appt's so early really stressed me out. also we couldnt really afford it and dh thought it was a waste of money so i was really stressed about that too. needless to say im not having it this time round and feel a lot better for it. but it is sposed to increase your chance by an extra 10% which is alot in the IF world. they will do you a tester session i think they do that with everyone to see how you get on. i had dr j who woking recomend. he was really nice. he has published a paper showing he has increased woking's results from 40% to 48% or something. he is the speaker at the next woking wish. 

minow, this time must be so hard for you hun. im really sorry. you will get there. hopefully the short protocol will be just right for you and you'll follow in wildcats footsteps. 

Emma, not sure if ive missed you have a great hol.

take care Luc


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

[fly]    *CONGRATULATIONS MR AND MRS WILDCAT!! *     [/fly]

Fantastic news 

I've been having acupuncture during each of my treatments, and although it hasn't given me a BFP (yet ) I really enjoy it. I like feeling that I am doing something positive to help my body along. BUT...I think the benefits of it have to outweigh how you feel about it - if it's stressing you out because of time or money (or being terrified ) then it isn't worth it 
I see Madhuri at Crofton Healthcare (I think she covers different days to Beth).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Sho-I had acup and still do have done since feb and i hate needles   but will do anything if it increases my chances  went to Beth at the Crofton in Woking just before e/c and before and after e/t then when back to my normal acup lady... it helped me get my Bfp but then there could be other reasons why so who knows but it definatly helps me for lots of reasons my a/f isnt so painful and clotty and now its more on time too   by the way enjoy making  your carrott cake 

Luc-I think your immune system was one of the probs honey, so this time im sure it will be your time   

Wildcat-Well done honey glad that line is getting stronger, yes d/f did enjoy his steak thanks and no we didnt go to the cinema as the film we wanted to watch wasnt on later  so watched some movies on ntl which were good 

Hope-Hi ya how are you getting on in the 2ww 

iwish-Little man has the wayan brothers in (think thats how you spell it) and some others not sure who just seen it advertised on tv   and yes im enjoying my break...need to get away to recharge my batteries for starting this madness again


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi emma 
2ww is driving me   already!

Had a very down day yesterday   - when you think about the biology too much it's amazing anyone ever gets pregnant, with or without help
I'm also annoyed because the Hypnotherapy CD I bought seems to have a scratch on it so the track I should be listening to now keeps jumping   I phoned them yesterday but no-one has got back to me 

Do you know when you're going back for your FET yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Keep strong honey, were all here if you need to  remember that 
You will probably hear from the company tomorrow if not try again honey some companies are a nightmare 
Im waiting for my a.f to start then i will be going for a scan on d21 then Mr R will decide if im ready or not, as he did want me to wait 3 a/f's


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks emma 

3 af's - that must feel like forever   When my last FET failed and I phoned the clinic to let them know, I was absolutely fine until they told me I'd have to wait 2 AF's before going back. I got off the phone and was practically hysterical at having to wait so long  Waiting is the worst bit.

It was Mr R that did my transfer on Friday   Is it weird that I thought of you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-  you thought of me when you saw Mr R was "hands off going through your head "   
I managed to talk Mr R around to my way of thinking, so he agreed to do it after one a/f but would scan me before then decide so im happy to go with what he thinks   im not sure when a/f will come as it can be 4-6 weeks after having an ERPC so tomorrow will be week 3 so hopefully by the time im back from holidat a/f will kindly turn up on time  

How is Celia and little Sebastian??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcats, i replied to the pm but thought i needed to congratulate you again!!!

Im so pleased for you, its about time we had some happy news on here!

                                                            

Whoooo hooo your going to be parents!
B.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Bendy did you say the other day that there was a notice up at the hospital saying what the cut off date to start DR before xmas, if so what was it love?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Last date for d'r was the 11th of november .xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy and Gill

Yeap Bendy is right honey, we might all be cycle buddies, my a.f is due in another week tomorrow    when are you two starting again do you have to wait for another a/f


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Celia and Sebastian are getting on really well. She sent me a photo of him a few days ago and he's absolutely adorable  

11th November is not far off at all   If this cycle doesn't work for us then it'll be next year before we get another go  

Must go have some lunch....lots of love to you all 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Keep thinking it will work   
Have a nice Sunday and pass Celia and Sebastian on our best


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi again

Cheers Bendy!  

I will have to have this Af then end of Oct one so its going to be the new year for us then BUGGER   Thats seem s bl**dy ages away!

Off to the beach this avro to say bye bye to our babies   the sea air may clear my head of these cross bitter thoughts!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I know it would be good if we could cancel xmas so we can keep trying   cant you persuade Mr R to let you go d21 of this cycle  only because it worked for me honey, he said 3 a/fs but i said " i cant wait that long please let me do it next time" he said he would scan me d21 then decide  it might be worth asking honey 

Enjoy your day at the beach, why not get some some proper chips while your down there or some fresh ring doughnuts with sugar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't around much yesterday - had a bit of a shock.. give you all a bit of background first. 

I have what I consider to be a really good friend, we don't get to meet up that often because of her work schedules but we used to live together and have been close through her divorce, anorexia and the death of her mum and of course she has been a rock through the trials of IF. I thought we could tell each other anything - seems I was wrong. I bumped into her in Kingston yesterday with a 17 week PG bump!! Seems like she wasn't going to tell me as she was holding her bag very deliberately in front of her tummy but I've known her long enough to know that she NEVER has a tummy and certainly not boobs that could take an eye out!! So I said to her have you got something to tell me and she begrudgingly admitted that she was 17 wks gone. Now I'm delighted for her that she doesn't have to go through this IF nightmare but I am absolutely devastated that she hadn't told me she was PG... I feel really selfish but this has hurt so much.  

I'm sorry all I seem to be posting is 'me' posts at the moment but I don't know who else to tell. DH knew how big a shock it was but can't understand why I've bawled my eyes out ever since....sorry again - thanks for listening/reading...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers    im not surprised your feeling   shocked,hurt and humiliated i have felt like that with friends who keep it from me before   you almost feel like a freak because someone so close cant feel they can tell you something like this   Were all here for you honey you know that dont you, were your friends although i know it doesnt help as you have both been through a lot together.
Try also thinking how she has felt too, your her really close friend and she has seen you   and going through this horrible IF journey and probably felt guilty of getting pg so easily  can you not give her a call or email her telling her how you feel and just ask her all the questions you want to ask even the ones you feel are a bit harsh  
We love you fingers and we are here if you need to chat ok
You were so looking forward to going to Kingston yesterday, try talking to her if your up to it, but remember you are going on holiday soon (im jealous)   but try to have today to sort how your feeling out and try not to let this spoil the lovely holiday you have coming up, as you have to start thinking of yourself and d/h and trying to make your babies...it will happen honey so try to think  
Emmaxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bless you Emma - I can barely see the screen for crying - I knew that my FF friends would understand, I know it would have been difficult for her to tell me but it has got to have been easier to do that than to give me the shock I got yesterday. I made all the right noises and said the right things but all the time my head was going "why didn't you tell me" and whilst I didn't break down whilst with her, she was obviously uncomfortable with me finding out like that. We've said that once I come back from holiday we will get together for a catch up and I think I'll leave it till then to talk with her because at the moment I am an absolute wreck and I don't want her to feel guilty for being happy. She didn't find it easy to fall pg but conceived on first round of Clomid which makes me feel even more selfish ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Im glad that your meeting up with her honey when your back from holiday  you will have a clearer mind and wont be in so much shock and then you can both clear the air with your questions.....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

DH up a ladder trimming hedge (not a euphemism for anything)  
I've got a blackberry and apple crumble in the oven (not a euphemism for anything)  
Lovely sunny and hot afternoon here. 
Cats are playing in the garden....all in all domestic bliss i guess! 
Who needs to go away on holiday eh? (I'm dead jealous too!  )
Hope you all having a lovely day.
Mr & Mrs W has it sunk in yet? (oh and thankyou MrsW for the pms)
lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im on cd 35 so af should come any day  now then i'll be starting on day 21.  Christmas is annoying in terms of treatment but i dont want it cancelled i LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!

Its only a few weeks away -  Santa is getting ready guys!!

B.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies - hope your day is going well, I know some of you are not having an easy day so sending a ^hug^ to you.

Fingers - oh honey that must have been awful, what a horrible way to find out somethig like that with a best friend. You have every right to be angry with her, but if you are that close it will pass and hopefully you can make up and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy with her - then you can steal all her learnings (like nappy changing, breast feeding etc) then have all her baby clothes for your own little bundle of joy as you will get yours soon - your journey begins next month.  Do ask her all the questions you need to though, like - wy didn't you tell me other wise it will bug you. I'm sure she was just terrified to tell you as she didn't want to break your heart - but she also needs to realise the way she did it probably hurt you even more. 

Minow - will get onto that email later - still not been up to main pc and after a day shopping in reading we are just about to sit down to dinner (I had to log on here first!!!)

Bendy - WOOO HOOOO - not long now love

Hope - hang in there and relax - let those embie get snuggled in and give us all another BFP!!!!

Emma - I hope you can start again rally soon, but remember what the lady said - trust in what Mr R tells you and do as he says!!! I know how hard it is to wait - that's the worst part, but you also know that your baby will come in it's own good time!  

Gill - I hope you have had a nice day today, even if there is sadness attached, your babies weren't ready this time. Where did you go today?

 to everyone - I'm off to eat now - I'm starving!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Cant you stick a cork in it and wait for my a/f to turn up then we can through it together   

Wildcat-Glad you had a nice day in reading.did you buy anything nice


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Shall i Em   

lots of sex for you.....that will bring on your af!  Oh and wear white trousers that should do it too  

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-D/f wont use condoms   and have to wear condoms as was told by hospital too because of infection after op ...its due next monday so hopefully it will be on time  

How was your weekend what you been up too??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Come and join us on the f/e/t thread i started a thread for medicated


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lol why will he not? Or is that too personal....

My man doesnt like them either....obviously because they are all too tight for him LMAO!!!!
How i've made my self laugh!!
Ohh dear!

B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He hates them   what a pain in the   see what happens on holiday


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh dear Em - if they are causing a pain in the   then i think he may be doing something wrong! maybe a quick lesson in how to put one on       

Crumble yummy by the way...just had a tiny taste!

lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Talk dirty and really get him ready and just pull it out of your bra!!

OMG i had a rude dream last night - it was really really rude!!

I posted on your FET thread
Minow I was just about to say that!  
B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Glad your loving the crumble   we have bread and butter pudding and custard later 

He hates wearing them finds them horrible  

Bendy  i will try that


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I want a yummy pudding !  Diets are ****e!!  In 7 pounds time i will be 3 stone lighter than i was 10 weeks ago!  Yea....... 

I will wear my tight short belt denim skirt again for my party in November!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Dont loose too much weight lil sis  
You dont need to honey  
Go on treat yourself and d/p to a pudding tonight 
Is it your b/day in November then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - I've lost over a stone and 1/2 now and dh is worried as they said at the clinic that I shouldn't loose any more so he made me cook the crumble! (I really did only have the tiniest bit though).
Well done on your weight loss. I hope you are exercising as well and not just dieting!   

Em, I don't think many men relish having to wear them but I know dh would rather wear one than go without! (poor love it's been going without for quite a while as I haven't felt like it....really going to try hard to change that tonight. Got some booze in!)

Bendy - what was your dream?

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Bendy forgot to ask what was your dream


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-You wont get pg if you loose too much weight honey, you need fat on you to produce hormones


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I reached my goal this morning - 8 stone 10 which at 5' 4" is ok I think. I've stopped dieting now although I'm still making sure i don't go back to pigging myself! And dh has made me cut the exercise a bit - in fact didn't do any this morning, apart from shifting loads of logs again!!!

They were happy with my weight at the clinic and said that loosing weight and exercising was a good plan. Just don't need to loose any more. It's great though to be able to wear smaller sizes and to feel happy about my body - it's been a long time!

Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

BENDY - Where are you with the dream details??!!
I'm meant to be getting on down stairs but can't 'till I know! The suspense is killing me!  
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im 5'5" and weigh and always have weighed (in my adult years) 8 stone i know i could do with putting on a few pounds   Minow your weight and height sound perfect honey, just dont loose anymore


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I promise!  
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gona have to go and get on - I'll be back to read the dream details though so you'd better put us out of our misery Bendy!
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG Bendy - how did you lose so much weight so fast!! I am impressed - 35lbs in 10 weeks?  poop girl I wanna know your secret as I'm going to need it myself - i've put on SO much weight with this tx!

Minow - I think you are a great weight I wish I was that  I'm going to have to work very hard to get back to what I was before tx after I've had this baby/babies (?) 

Emma - your DP is a pain in the   for not wanting to use a condom!! It's not like you have to use them all the time forever! ahh well if he won'[t give you any joy, then get a nice toy to play with and tel him he can sod off!  

I wanna know Bendy's rude dream! no names - just the gory details! 

Emma you can have some of my extra weight!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sory was just getting dinner ready- jacket pot and salad!

Im 5 11 so should be about 10-11 stone.... actually i dont know how much i should weigh?im not bothered about weight  really just wanna get into my small clothes again!

My dream was rather seedy actually...... Im not sure who the man was but i didnt know him.  He pulled out his doo dar and told me to give him a you know what.  

I said i didnt want to and he said if i didnt he would force me  but I lept up and did it as he was really good looking and i thought well why not!.  When i had finsihed he said that it was the worst bj he had ever had so i did it again.  He then said 10 out of 10 and clapped me    Then i said well im glad i have had some thing to do as i was at a loose end !!!! 

Then i was coughing and spitting his man juice out   

i woke up after that!  

Very strange

I have lost loads through they gym and eating little and often but only healthy things! its killed me!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry if the bj talk upsets anyone lol


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girlies (and Mr W!)

Sorry haven't been around much over the last few days - really busy at work and also had a friend staying in the spare room where the PC is! Lots of news to catch up with!!!

Plucked up the courage to tell my boss at work about our IVF and impending tx. She is not the most warm person in the world but she was really lovely and said that she was sorry that DH and I were having to go thro all this. She is happy for me to have time off after EC/ET and says I can just see how I am feeling. I am so glad she knows and I don't have to keep making up excuses. Only thing I need to think of now is something vague to tell my collegues at work (most of whom are ultra nosey!!!), any ideas girls

*Wildcats * - Fan-bl**dy-tastic!! It is about time we started having some good news round here!! So pleased for you both!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! 
      

*Minow * - I am so sorry that your cycle had to be abandoned  hope you and DH are OK. Well done on reaching you target weight but sounds like you should def stop now!

*Ali * - Hope the christening was OK and not too many babies around. Sounds like the s/p is really working for you 

*Bendy * - Hope af comes really soon and you can get started again. Dream sounds rather strange!! Oh, and I am not easily offended so no worries there!!!

Hello to evryone else hope you are having a lovely sunny weekend! 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-   love your dream  you naughty girl 
Barney-Bet your glad you told your boss now, it makes such a difference


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - you naughty lady!! LOL - nice dream though!  

Barney - well done on telling your boss, I'm sure it will make things easier for you - people are much more understanding when they know the truth, as for the others - you don't have to tell them anything - just say you are taking a few days off, or that you need to go into hospital and it's private - although that will probably just make them gossip about you more!!

I just updated my ticker - OMG I still can't believe its real.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I LOVE your new ticker !!

Widcat- you have a bubs on board   You muct be so happy!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And it could be twins how lovely would that be


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Loving the ticker...only one thing arent you 4 weeks tomorrow as that is when your 14dpt


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh yes Em your right.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Just posted on your Bfp Announcement


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I took the ticker from the first day of last AF which was 24 august - that's the dates it gave me - don't forget I was a 3 day transfer so this changes it by a day - if I was 2 day I would have tested today as official test day - oh it's all so confusing!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It would be lovely if it was twins - I think it will be, but we won't know for a few weeks - although i'm hoping a blood test might give me more idea - emma I knew you were twins from your bloods!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - Well I am so shocked         Can't believe you could be so rude. Disgusting....oh heck who am i kidding?! You go girl!    

Barney - I have to admit the people I work with all know. In fact i am missing a gig today because tomorrow was meant to be ec and they have all been texting me during the break. I have the kind of job where I can't really keep it a secret but you must do what feels right for you. If you know you can trust people and they will be supportive then great, if not I'd keep stum!

Wildcat - great ticker.......I want one!!!!!

Reckon it's time to have a glass of vin and sort out diner now.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What's a day here and there though?!
Still pregnant and that's the main thing!
   
M x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I will check with woking and find out for sure when i see them next - which i'm hoping will be tomorrow for bloods!  Then I can adjust as needed. for now I'm happy to have the extra 2 days as it makes me feel a little further along


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Evening All!!

Bendy your dreams sound a bit like my regular saturday night  

All you skinny minnies are doing my head in , Im on a mission now to shed some excess lb's, so we are going to feast tonight and then thats it, SKINNYDOM here I come, on a serious note since our tx started in June ive put on about a stone and a bit more!

We had a nice but sad afternoon, we went to Winchester Farmers Market and bought some lovely organic sausages and herbs to plant in the garden oh and a pork stuffing and apple sauce roll!  Oh and a homemade chocolate Muffin  WE DID SHARE!! 

And then we went to Winchester Cathedral and lit 2 candles for our babies I had a little   and had to wear my big old celeb sunnies in the Cathedral, Im not at all religious but it helped, I have to say the Cathedral is absolutely stunning and free on a sunday! well worth a visit, shopping was nice there too!!

Then off to portsmouth for chips   I wrote a little message on a pebble with my negative crappy thoughts and threw it in the sea, DH thought I was a nutter!!! but if it helps me who cares!!

And so the end of my sad but packed with yummies day..........................

Love and 
Me xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i dont blame you  
Good luck with the bloods they will call you around 4ish tomorrow with the results then you will have more taken on weds and they should be doubling every 48hrs  

Gill-Glad you had a nice day honey, and the pebble probably did help   MEN!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - glad you had a nice day  - the pebble was a nice thought, stuff what your DH thought!!!  bet the chips were tasty too.  Don't worry about the weight though - I've put on over a stone too and I wasn't light to begin with - I'm going to be brutally honest which I hate to admit but I'm now well over 12 st   A few months ago I was 10st 12 and a size 12 waist - not any more    I haven't got on the scales in about 3 weeks - I can't bare to see what I might be now as I'm massivley bloated at the moment.  But I remain positive as I know I can lose it all again when I need to  - even though it will be hard and I HATE dieting.

Thanks Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quiet on here today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wildcat SNAP Im about that too although Ive just avoided the scales of late  

I just said to DH I wish that I had bought the crock pot I saw today as I will be at the Gym every night after work now and its so temping to eat crap when you get home late and life can be toooo stressy for Dh to get home and cook as well as watch Star Gate or whatever s**t it is he watches!

Emma quiet with you around NEVER


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Watch it    

Gill have you tried a slow cooker  there really good bought one last year and used it for loads of things, chuck all your ingrediants in the morning and it cooks slowly all day when your home its done


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello

gill what a nice ish day you've had - very thoughtful and I like the pebble thing too 

wildcat loving  the ticker looks brill I'm going have one of those soon [fly]INFACT WE ALL ARE [/fly]

bendy great dream! 
I dreamt i was walking round with a short vest top on and no knickers last night   and an ex was saying how he missed it pointing at it (my bits) very strange  

Emma the fillet steak sounded  if i forget have a great holiday 

barney not long till you start how are you feeling?, well done for chatting with your boss 

minow think I'll join you with the vino and dinner  

I've lost half a stone    YAY!
just made a yummy smoky tomato chutney 
and I've got an interview on tuesday - loads of work to do tonight before tomorrow 
ooopps me me me see you ladies have a nice evening lol Alishaxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma thats what I meant love a slow cooker aka "Crock Pot" 

Alisha well done on the weight loss   "Cake anyone?"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Crock pot how old fashion gill  oppps  

Alisha-Well done on the weight loss  and good luck for the interview


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

"You Cheeky Mare, old fashioned!" Huh!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry hun couldnt resist..off to watch corry  

Speak to you tomorrow
Love you all and gill have a nive bottle of wine tonight wont you hun

Emmaxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to admit i took the opportunity of having a few months off between tx to shift the weight. It was all as a result of our holiday (the only 1 week holiday we are going to get this year   ) Where I saw myself on the video and in the piccies and was shocked. So glad I have done it now and got fit as well. I know I have to be careful as i was anorexic when i was younger and love the loosing weight bit but want a baby more so not going down that road again.
Just had poached egg on spinach on muffin plus a few fried potatoe slices and a couple of oat cakes and humous for my diner - yummy.

I never have exciting dreams like the rest of you - I must be very boring! (or maybe I've just done it all in real life so no need to dream!  )

Gill - I'm glad that you managed to do some lovely things today. I think the pebble sounded wonderful. You can also write things down and burn them or bury them. 

Wildcat - how tall are you? I know what you look like from your piccies but no idea how tall.

Well I guess the evening is here and dh gets off the phone soon we'll try and snuggle in. Just had to say hello to my little niece (19 months old) who lives in Spain. Was very cute but still makes me sad. Why can't I have one?!

Musn't waffle on or I'll get a reputation like Em and NVH!   Not that they waffle on, they just are very chatty!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo not on a school night Emma  and just think of all those empty calories! Its easy this dieting lark isnt it? 

Dont go............  where is everyone?.................. Im lonely............... come back


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Still here, just!
Waiting to bid on an ebay item! Shhhhhhh, don't tell dh!  
Minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok Ill whisper thats why Im still on here my beloved Golf convertible is just about to sell its got 9 mins left "bye Bye Golf"


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Gill, I'm sorry
I won my item though! YAY!!!! Nice Boden top.
Minow x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

9 minutes must be up by now - I hope it sold well.
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooops, was wondering why the cats were going mad - forgot to feed them. Had better go before they eat me!
Nunight all
lol
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Night Minow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Did you get my pm


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I guess i am on my own now   
I will just chat to myself   
Emma and Minow - bread and butter pudding and crumble.....you made my mouth water.....they are my favourites.  
Fingers - I had a best friend who was worse than that, i was going through IUI treatment at the time and it had been unsuccessful, I had to go into her school and was told by a couple of teachers that she was looking for me, She found me and in the doorway of her classroom said I am pregnant and Im 3 months, I burst into tears and told her i wish she hadn't told me at work, she then walked off and we have never spoken again....this was nearly 3 years ago.....i dont think i could ever forgive her for that. I am sure your friend was really worried about telling you and i am sure things will be ok.
Bendy - what a strange dream.. 
Barney - wondered where you had been hiding...glad you are ok
Gill - what a lovely way to say goodbye.....it will happen  
Wildcat - I have also put on aload of weight, especially this tx, my stomach is huge and i keep getting pains. I weigh 10.5 stone and am 5.7", before i started IVF i was 9 stone.....well done to all you girls losing shed loads of weight.. 

Hopefully my scan tomorrow will be the last one and i can prepare for EC on Wed.
Wildcat what time are you there tomorrow...my appointment is 10.20. If i see you and it wont be hard dont be surprised if i come and give you a hug, so watch out....and MR w too


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

EMMA - helloooooo....I haven't received a PM ....i may be being   but you do mean an email to my hotmail account


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali nooooo    look at the top right hand of the ff page and it will have your name and how many messages you have, click on it and it will take you to the message i sent you....it is very funny   

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

OH...i wondered what they had taken out..... i thought that was still there I am going to check....what a naughty girl i am


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i couldnt stop   when i saw it  i didnt even think about it you know ooooopppppssssssss 

How was the christening


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Your right...i hope i haven't offended anyone   .......i didn't mean in in a nasty way......he just doesn't want to get any darker than he alreay is. WOOPS.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i dont think you offended anyone hun i laughed anyway  as i know where you coming from   but i suppose if anyone else saw it like that person if you understand    they may of done 

We will have to be careful now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

THE CHRISTENING ( BAPTISM)
Well what can i say...it wasnt a double christening it was a triple...and I have never sat so long in a church...my bum was numb...it lasted over an hour, no hymns just lots of prayers and cross sighning.
The food was good...only stayed an hour...DH said he was bored...well it was a bit boring as we didnt know anybody...next door neighbour needed to go to Tesco so she escaped after the service.  
DH had just asked if I am writing a book.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

he asked why your writing a book    MEN!!!

I know its like catholic weddings  they go on and on and on and on............ 
D/f is cooking me fish fingers and chips   talk about a nice healthy dinner...why cant he make me a nice healthy dinner..always takes the quick option


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I was reading about your DF allergy to condoms    my DH also hates them so is also happy to go without.....but I have a good trick......i go to bed early and as we live in a maisonette he can here me in the bedroom and i get out all my toys....he can't resist. Rachel has told us we need to   tonight...so must check the batteries are working   

DH favourite snack is fish finger sandwiches......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeap think its their way if you understand me   Will try the toys thing   thanks 
yeah tonights the night as e/c on weds bet your nervous now 

Right dinner ready
Good luck tomorrow
Emmaxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks....know what you mean  
Enjoy your fish fingers, hope you get some news on your results tomorrow
Night


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your support today - I feel much better having 'spoken' to you guys about it, I know my friend would be gutted that I have felt like this but we'll chat when I get back from holiday and hopefully I'll be in a better place in my head. 

Still no AF but some brown CM when I wipe (TMI   ) so maybe it's on it's way!!

Wildcats - I LLOOOOOOOVVVVEEEEE your ticker, how fabulous that must make you feel. You are going to be great parents to your kitten(s). Wildcat - don't worry about your weight now just concentrate on those little lives inside you...

Gill - I think you absolutely did the right thing with the pebble - men just don't look at things the same way as us (Mr W excluded). I hope that by doing that and lighting the candles you feel better and ready to move forward    

AliPali - love the toys idea!!! Not that he needs much encouragement but it might distract him from Match of the Day on a Saturday night so we can have a nice early evening!!! Sorry to hear your friend was insensitive enough to tell you at work - can't believe some people. Am sure that my friend hadn't planned to spot me in the Bentalls Centre!! And sometimes I'm too observant for my own good!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy  - what a dream!! I rarely remember mine - the last one I can remember was about my boss - actually I think that's called a nightmare!!    

 everyone else. Hope you've had good weekends. Back to work tomorrow so more time to catch up on FF I hope!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Girls - just thought I'd pop on to let you know that AF finally arrived this morning so I can now ring Woking for my treatment plan.... scary!! Thanks for all those AF dances  

Talk to you all later - Happy Monday!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - haven't read the catchup messages as I don't have time yet - I'm on my way to Woking now to get a blood test! 

I will see you later xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcat - I'm soooooo pleased for you  

 Fingers - Good luck! 

Well not much from me. Off to Toulouse in a little while for a few days (have to go to work - how mean is that  ) so not sure how much I will be able to get on here.

DH and I got a little bit naughty at the weekend. After our fab scan and the relief at seeing beanies brain we spent a whole £5 on baby grows. So much for not buying anything til after the anomaly scan  

Hope everyone else is ok.
TTFN
Deb


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning all, 

Fingers, GLad to hear af has arrived. not long now.

Wildcat, how exciting. im dead impressed how did you manage that by 8.50? will be looking forward to hearing the news. sending you lots of        its twins. 

debs, dont work too hard. dont blame you for buying things you must be dead excited.

take care lucy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Again 

Pre treatment scan tomorrow at 10am and get treatment plan!! I've got butterflies!!

Wildcat - good luck this morning - can't wait for the confirmation!!!

Debs - take it easy in Toulouse - don't blame you for buying the babygro it must be a fab feeling.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers-Glad your feeling better honey   you go on holiday soon yay!!!!  

Hi to luc hows the stimms going honey 

Deb-Try not to work too hard  

Wildcat-Cant wait to hear your levels  

Ali-  good luck for your scan today honey    last jab tonight 

Where is Cheesy and little miss chatterbox  Kate where are you too havent heard from you all weekend hope your ok


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all!

Hope your all well and excited about another week at work, Im going back today half days for this week! and can you believe it I feel like poo sweaty and have really bad tummy ache not AF kind of pains but real defined pain round my ovaries  

Emma I was so shocked to see that you have been posting already this morning,  

Cant wait to hear your blood results wildcat 

Love to you all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Crumbs I have been offline over the weekend and I have 19 pages to catch up on, I have just had a very quick scan and want to say CONGRATULATIONS to the WILDCATS I am so pleased for you, how very exciting lets hope this is the start of the good news 

I am going to read the rest of the pages and come back in a bit

Thanks Em for asking after me

I am also in the office on my own today so appologies if it takes me awhile

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-  cheek get back to work so we dont have to talk to you   opppps Joke  

Kate-Why did you have to have a scan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Think she means scan through the posts emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Emma - I hope you weren't referring to me as miss chatterbox!         Hmmm lets see whos name appears the most! 

Wildcat - good luck with your blood tests, we are all waiting anxiously to hear the results!  

Fingers - so glad that af showed up, and good luck for your pre-treatment scan   although I never
had one of those!  Not long for your hols either! 

Ali - lets hope you'll be getting the nod for ec on weds     

Debs - you buy away!  bet it felt good buying that baby grow  

I've booked my reading for tomorrow evening and feeling a little nervous to say the least.  I've emailed her over
a pic of me and dh so will be interesting to hear what she has to say!    

My chicken, rice and peas was lovely yesterday, I ate so much and felt really uncomfortable!    but I don't
get it very often so who cares!

Has anyone used the gestone jabs instead of the bum bullets?  I asked about it and Mr C says it up to me but
doesn't think it will make a difference, so I don't know what to do now!   any suggestions?

Better not write too much cause emma and ali will accuse me of hogging the board again!      

Emma - SCAN THROUGH THE POSTS STUPID!    

Hi gill, kate & luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ok im stupid  

Nvh-Look who is stupid emailing a pic of your d/h you should of let her guess   about d.h i mean


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

NVH - only got to have a pre treatment scan because my ovaries have been playing me up big time over last few weeks - presumably they'll check for cysts etc to make sure they won't be a problem for tx...

Gill - sorry to hear you feel poorly going back to work  

Emma - scan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Nvh has someone gagged you   
Kerry-Good luck hope everything is ok with your scan   

Going to log off in min as loads to do 
Speak later
And try to keep the   to a minimum please...NVH!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Jesus     

Wildcats - so pleased for you both, well done and many congratulations      

Budgie - where did you get the advertiser from that you saw me? How you doing?  

Hope and Beckers - thinking of you both in this nightmare phase, hows it going      

Ali - loadsa luck for EC wednesday    

Fingers - Sorry to hear you were shocked by your friends news, its a difficult one and I've gone home and "cried" after news from friends many a time, its horrible, it really is and its not so much that your not happy for them its just a constant reminder of your situation, hang in there honey, it will happen  

Emma, thats pants having to still wait for the results   You getting excited about the holiday, please bring back some sunshine to our shores  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies.

Well      we made Lurrrrrrrvvvvvv last night!     
Yay!

Today should have been ec   so planning a nice day. Gona have a film afternoon I think, snuggling up with the cats on the sofa. 

Just noticed a huge cobweb up in the corner of the office - so much for my house keeping eh!  

Fingers - yay to af and yay to getting started
Ali - hope all ok for ec on weds.
Debs - oh to buy a baby grow, how exciting!
NVH - I can't use bum bullets again as i had an allergic reaction to them. Doesn't answer your question but glad i won't have to do them again.
Emma - you stupid? Never!
KT - It's a worry being away isn't it...you never know how much Em and NVH are going to have chatted!
Gil -  
Wildcat - Can't wait to hear the news. Good on you for getting in there so quick.

I'm sure I'll have missed people out so big hugs all round  
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Thanks honey i will try    

Well ladies have called woking and spoke with Leah, said that Mr R will be reviewing and calling me back at some point  but she did say nothing stands out with the bloods   i was hoping it was the bloody bloods   just realised what i said   hoping its not the chromosones as that will be a pain in the   to sort


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Em - I'm sorry, I really hope they can shed some light on what is happening and how to get through it all. Let's hope Mr R really is your knight in shinning armour!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah thanks minow...just need to know what i can do to stop it happening again  
Right off to sort my stuff out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Turn my back for one minutes and look how many posts!   

Emma - I hope they do find something to pin point the problem, don't worry chick they will find
out and looks like Mr R is doing what he can! at least you get to find out something before your hols  
Oh poo - she said to email a picture of me and anyone else I wanted to discuss in the reading, thats
why i emailed her dh and me !! I don't think she got the email to be honest, she didn't receive my other
one and had to email via ebay! do you think I should only email me    
I'll     later, for now i feel sorry for you cause of your results!  

Hi Minow - thanks for being the only one to answer my gestone question!    Hope you have
a lovely day today!  

What did everyone else say again!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Chatties!

Cheesy - the Maidenhead Advertiser in the wedding picture section.

Ali - Good Luck  

Wildcats - Looking forward to hearing more good news  

Emma - Hope Mr R makes you feel better  

Fingers - well done on af arriving.  Relief.  You can get going now.  

      to everyone else.

I am finding it really hard to cope with the possibility that af may not come this week.  Trying not to get stressed because that won't help but I feel so sick when I think about what that will mean.

Lots of love
Budgie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Budgie, long time now speak. Am so sorry that af hasn't arrived still, please
don't get stressed cause I guess tha might not help matters! easier said than done though!
Heres a little af dance for you
          









hope that helps!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks NVH.  I feel so useless. Can't even get the dreg part right.............


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Cant believe how many pages there is after just one day  Ive realised now that faint line I had the other day was just an evaporation line  - I was leaving the test for too long   Going by other people on here who have tested early I dont think there is any point testing until at least day 10/11 - I will try again thurs.

Hope - Good luck on the          
Ali- Good luck for EC on wednesday      
Wildcat-   on your BFP 
Fingers- Glad AF has arrived for you   
Emma-      
Cheesy- Thanks for thinking of me on my    Hows baby cheesy? kicking loads? 


Love
Beckers xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up budgie, this ivf lark is such a gamble it really is.  Its not
your fault hun, we will all get there in the end one way or another! 
Now chin up and lets see some positive thinking from you


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

NVh - i'm trying honestly 

Beckers - Hello, sorry about your test but      for the next one. Good luck


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

No beckers she's not moving alot again   but have midwife tomorrow at 2 so will see what she says    

Budgie - chin up honey, our bodies dont really help us with this IVF lark do they     I really hope the old witch shows up soon love     Do you live in maidenhead then Budgie, sorry I know you have told me but I cant remember  

NVH - How was the chicken and Rice and peas?   you at work today or calling in sick again  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheesy - yep been here about 4 years, moved to area because of dh job.  Still don't know the area very well and don't really know anybody here!  Hope everything goes well with the midwife.

beckers - thanks for the dance.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Budgie - here's an AF dance for you ...

                  

If you haven't got it in a couple of days I'll send mine to you!!!

Beckers - sorry about your test ....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - YES I am work today!    could've really slept in this morning though!    
Thiis working lark really sucks!!     
Chicken, rice and peas was lovely! stuffed myself big time    probably put an inch on my waist in the process!     

I see your little one is keeping herself well snug in there just in case


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Beckers - whereabouts in Maidenhead do you live? Did you move from afar?

NVH - Yay you made it into work   I know what you mean tho, I HATE Monday's fell asleep 6-10pm last night then watched chain saw massacre till midnight and couldnt get back to sleep so pretty knackered  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Budgie heres another AF dance the last one didnt turn out as hoped


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - not surprised you couldnt' get any sleep    hope you wasn't watching
it on your own!    I was in bed at 9.30pm cause my stomach was too full!   
Why do I do these things to myself!     ah well, never mind   

Where miss chatterbox 2 gone, surely she couldn't be still packing!! Emma its only a week hun!
Take all those shoes out of that case!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Big congrats to the Wildcats, fantastic news.     

Hope everyone else is ok, had a quick look through the messages, took me ages as usual!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I watched it on my own    scary stuff


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Beckers - thats a great dance!

Miche21- Hi. How are you?

Cheesy - Live near st marks hospital - how about you?  

NvH- think Emma is getting all her sexy gear together


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Budgie -  you're probably right! heard her and ali talking about using toys....hmmm
hope she's leaving that stuff at home, can you imagine being stopped going through
security and them pulling out a rabbit!!!


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Cheesy I dont live in maidenhead - I live in Finchampstead you may not know where it is cos its only small - its near bracknell/ camberley/yateley etc. Good luck with the midwife tomorrow im sure all is fine, I found with my DD sometimes she would go for days without moving.

  

Beckers xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Yeah Budgie I know St.Marks thats where I have all my antenatal appts and my doctors/midwife is just down the road at Symons medical centre, I live in Cox Green so about 2 minutes from you  

Beckers, yeah I have heard of Finchampstead   Thanks I am hoping its the high placenta she is covered by is cushioning the kicks, so to speak  

NVH - You have sex on the brain mate  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Symons medical centre with the      on reception - I know it well


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it has taken me ages to catch up LOL Emma on my scan comment!!!

Deb, Glad to hear this little bub is growing well and healthy well done for buying a baby grow I am sure it will be fine wishing you a happy and healthy 2nd and 3rd trimester.

Alisha well done on starting keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get your much deserved BFP

Jules How was the Bowling on Friday night did you win?

Budgie I know things are hard at the moment but please try and stay positive I am sure we will all get there in the end

Hope Good Luck in your 2WW wishing you a strong BFP

Kerry My sister did the same to me as your friend I had to drag it out of here that she was pregnant, but we are ok now she is due on the 11th November so not long to go now at all, glad to hear your af has arrived before holiday have a great time if I dont speak to you before

Bendy your dream you naughty girl, as long as that stuff happens in dreams and not in real life you have nothing to worry about enjoy it.

Gill glad you had a nice day yesterday the pebble idea I think is lovely it brought a   hope you are doing ok and I really hope things are better than you fear.

Emma have a lovely holiday and I hope Mr R calls you back before you go with some answers I will probably miss you as I am going to Spain next Tuesday til Friday to see my Mum and Step Dad dont really know why I am going as dont really get on with them but fancy a few days away and they were only a 1p a flight so we thought what the heck..

I am currently on day 30 and waiting for AF to arrive really hoping it arrives this week rather than next as hate flying with it.  All this talk over weight I have phoned the clinic and spoken to Leah this morning and she is taking my file to Mr R to see if I should go on Metformin as I put on 1 1/2 stone with treatment and I am really struggling to loose it and I am at the higher end anyway so waiting to hear back.

Have a good day all wow its nearly 12 so nearly half way through the day already....

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep those ones   One is ok but as for trying to book appts, you'd think you were asking for the earth   I used to see Dr Symons, but after all the endo trouble and him mucking me around, i dropped him, then saw Mr Shaw who was lovely but then left (Shaw, helped me get referred quickly in months that took Symons years to do one thing   ) and now I am with Dr Choi, really nice man

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheesy - when I first went there I was used to dr calling your name when it was your turn to be seen.  When I was given a number it felt like queing at a deli counter.  I used to be with Shaw - wonder why he left - must have had a better offer....... 

Have you always lived in Maidenhead?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey you lot can chat...think its cheesy and budgie this time  

Nvh-No toys are going with me thank you very much young lady  

Budgie-Hope your a.f comes soon, try some   that should do the trick   

Kate-Have a good holiday in Spain or try to anyway  

Beckers-Good luck for testing honey  

Miche-Hi ya hope your ok  

Just cleaned the kitchen and now the bathroom, cleaner on hols since last week and couldnt stand it anymore ...hurry up and come home 

My friend had her reading yesterday and she said to her, that she is pg with a girl, and her mums friend who died in a car crash came through and even told her about the song she used to sing to my friend when she was little, and also that the friend died in her mums car after borrowing it  how spooky
And said some other stuff but my friend thought she was good....she also said that someone from FF told her where we were all calling from Wildcat was that you   
Off to finish the bathroom noW
Will be on again later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh now if the lady knows people are FF people she is going to be pre prepped

Good Luck girls


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I was born in Windsor and lived in Maidenhead all my life, a real home bird   , where are you originally from?


Emma, thats why I am gonna leave calling her for a few weeks till the rush dies down   NOW GET BACK TO WHAT YOU KNOW BEST - YOU SCRUBBER    


xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Moi have sex on the brain!  i wouldn't talk cheesy    
I'm a local girl to you and budgie  

Hi kate, hope that af shows up for you real soon! gosh everyone seems to be going on holiday! 
I am on metformin...even though Mr C told me to take 3 tablets a day I can't take anymore than
1 and a half as it gives me a runny botty!  
Here is an af dance for you! 
             
Hope that helps!

Sorry emma      Look at you with your cleaner on holiday - you go girl! 
I've just spoken to lesley!  she asked me to do her a favour and said obviously if the read is sad she won't ask me to do it! what does that mean!!     

Am off to lunch now! no   too much!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What does that mean


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah what does she mean Natasha  

Emma, get back to your cleaning you scrubber    

xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Budgie, all ok thank, tiredness starting to really hit me now, thought I got away with it but oh no.  Wish I could give up work!  Keep positive hon, hope the a/f turns up for you.

Hi Emma, when are you off on your hols??


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - you get scrubbing!

NVH - where do you live - i've forgotten.  Yes, i'd like to do the Lesley thing but i'd be scared.......... 

Cheesy - I used to live about an hour away, near to Milton Keynes.  I was born in Aylesbury though.


Time is going so slow - this week is going to be a nightmare - I WANT MY AF NOW 

please


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ditto Budgie


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Those of you who have had reading by Lesley did you think 30 mins was long enough? 

Beckers xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

AF dance for budgie and Ktx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

I know what you mean about this week going slow budgie. I reckon it's going to drag on forever


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

First of all congrats to Mr and Mrs Wildcat on your BFP!

Hope everyone had a good weekend - I start dregs again on Friday evening. So far so good but still 2 weeks until my baseline scan so I am just hoping I don't get any nasty side effects.

xx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hopefully the wait is going to be worth it Beckers 

Hi Monkeylove - good luck with the dreg

Ktx - i'll pray for yours while i'm praying for mine!

I'm off to find some lunch. I'm not hungry but its something to do!

Thanks for all the dances girls. Speak later. xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh what a girlie day I am having - eyebrows now plucked! (been getting pretty bad recently - Bit Dennis Healey!)
Now do I tackle the bicini line today or not....hmmmmm? Maybe after lunch.

Still considering the Leslie lady. Sounds good so far. but a bit scared/scepticle/skint!  

Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

AF Dances to all of us that long for it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just got back from woking with MrW - just have to wait until this afternoon now for the results. I have a scan booked for the 10th Oct though!

Emma - no that wasn't me who told Lesley we are from FF - you know me - I wont give anything away as I like proof she knows her stuff! She did say to be that she was really busy and that she'd had a lot of calls from ladies lately, and I said I expected that as I'd been recommended by a friend  - that's all though as I don't want her to know I'm IVF etc.....

I don't know where to start this morning with personals as there were like 5 pages since I posted this morning and a few from yesterday that I hadm't read yet, also KT did a good job of asking lots of Q's! so I'll read the replies from that (me = lazy today).

I met AliPali and her DH this morning -    in for her scan - she was in between scan and seeing the nurse when we left so I'm hoping all is well for EC on Wednesday! Ali - where are you

Emma, do you want to come and clean my place too? 

Here is an AF dance for those that need here - I have to keep her away from me! 

                 

Beckers - I know Finchampstead, I used to live in Wokingham.  How are you coping with your 2ww?

Hope - how are you today hun?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooooh, scan booked! Mr & Mrs W still terribly excited for you. Can't wait for the results this afternoon.
lol
Mx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Budgie - there's SO much waiting.. it's frustrating but roll with it - let nature take it's course in it's own good time, stressing won't help and if you can relax it'll make everything come so much quicker. That said, we have to wait another two weeks before we can have our scan and I want to hear the heartbeat(s) NOW!!!

Someone earlier in the thread was asking wildcat about early testing. Now that we're through it I think if we could go back, I'd have asked her to wait  till around the due date rather then testing daily- it made the time drag by and we think we discovered that the tests wilcat bought from EBay were dodgy - they're still showing a really faint line while the ClearBlue ones and the AcuVue the clinic gave us were showing strong results within seconds - proper reliable tests would have been so much less hassle.

In truth, we got a positive for the first time last Thursday and when wildcat had some spotting on Friday it made for an agonizing day - to get spotting then no result is one thing but to have a positive then face the possibility of it being taken away so quickly was pretty awful - if I had my way I'd have waited but wildcat is terribly impatient   

Still, everything is going to be fine now and we're going to have twins (we've already decided !!) so all that's left for the moment is to see what the HCG levels are and keep our fingers crossed.

Also, I don't think I will ever get sick of saying "I'm going to be a daddy." It was all I could do at Woking this morning to not tell everybody we passed


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr W you will be such a fab daddy too!
Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - I agree - he's going to be a wonderful daddy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat, glad to hear everything went well today I am keeping my fingers crossed your levels are all ok this afternoon I reckon you have twin beans on board there hun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Can they tell from the tests today whether you have twins? Or do they hazard an educated guess but not really know till scan time?
You'll be a fab mummy as well Wildcat. I can just picture your wonderful bubs. What a cool family you'll be!
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat(s) - we would all love to be in your shoes for sure! that feeling must be so fantastic!  Hope those
hcg levels come back very strong to prove that you are having twins!  WoW!!!!  Can't believe the scan is booked
already!  
Nice that you met ali and dh, hope they get some good news about ec today too!

Budgie - I live in Warfield/Bracknell

Emma/Cheesy - its a bit of a long story, I am going to give her feed back on her website in exchange for the £2.00 for delivery
of the recording.  I have to spend a few minutes looking at it and then at the end of my reading she said that she would asl me about
3 questions regarding it...a bit of reseach i guess!  Anyway, she said if its a bad reading then she obviously wouldn't ask me the questions
about her website! Now what I am wondering is, did she just say that out of the blue or did she pick up on something!       

Now I can't remember who said what again!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - go and get that forest waxed!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls....its all on for EC for Wed....yippee....my follies are a good size ranging from 18 to 26.
It was lovely to meet Mr and Mrs W......I wanted to give you a big hug, but it thought you might of thought, who is this mad woman.....heres one anyway 
I will chat later as have to go to my afternoon school.
Thanks for all your positive words of encouragement


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   yeah Minow Nehhhhhhhhhhhh  

Ali-Well done honey good luck for wednesday  

Mr and Mrs W-Cant wait to hear on the results


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-What you going to do about the reading then   ask her what she means


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

AliPali Glad everything went well today they sound like fantastic sized follies go girl, good luck for Wednesday

Ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali - glad all ok. Good luck on Wed   
NVH - look forward to hearing how the reading goes. And not a forest    just a tad untidy!  
Em - didn't you have some packing to do!   Nehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to you too!  
Had my lunch but still trying to tell myself I don't need to eat any more! Got the munchies!  
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Woohooo Ali - am so pleased for you    

Emma - am still going to go ahead with the reading but will ask her beforehand about it and if she meant anything by it.
Or maybe I should give her a call cause I will be worrying about it!   oh sod it, am going to call her! 
I think she just meant that if I was too emotional after the reading, she didn't say i t had to be for bad reasons! 
Calling now!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr And Mrs W - can't wait to hear your levels. You are going to be fantastic parents - what lucky 'kittens' you have on board. I have to say your positive attitude has been an inspiration and I hope DH and I are as strong as you two once we get to 2ww.

Emma - once your cleaner gets back from hols can you send her round mine!! Good do with everything being ***** and span when I get back from hols!!

Ali - well done and good luck with EC.

NVH - gosh it's been quiet without you this w/end!! I'm sure this Lesley just says that because she has to cover herself rather than picking up something in particular.

Minow - get on with the defuzzing!! Just reminded me I need to do mine prior to holiday or I'll look like an extra from the Planet of the Apes on the beach!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry minow    just having a break  

Nvh-Ohhh hope its alright


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ali - fantastic sizes, good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/fingers - phew all ok! just spoken to lesley and she was speaking in general, nothing to do with
me or my reading.  She says she switches off when she is not in the 'reading mode' and was just saying
that its is not unknown for people to get emotional good or bad! She said she was glad I called her to ask
otherwise i would have been worrying all night! now how did she know that!!!        

Fingers - another hairy minge      - now go get it sorted, you don't want to cause a mass Exodus when you
open those legs up on that sun bed now!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news about your scan Ali - good luck for Weds!
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  ^beware^  glad you rung her i was scared for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey monkeylove - starting de-regs again huh    good lucck hun, I'll be starting on the 12th!    

Ahhh thanks emma, I was scared for me too!  
Oooops - do you think i will get my hands slapped!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure   but made me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad i made you    its only us girlies with the exception of Mr W who I hope is  
When are you back? 

Comments on Gestone injections anyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well it made me laugh and it was directed at me so shouldn't be a problem - I'm not a prude!!! Don't think boss would appreciate me doing it at work though so I'll wait for this evening!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fingers   yeah dont do it at work  

I cant believe i wont be on ff until sunday..dont chat too much ok  
Off to do some more now, back later  ;

Nvh-Dont know anything about gestone, although it hurts as it goes into your muscle..ask lesley    she may know


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG - Just got my results - the level is 464 - yes 464!!! **** - I'm pooing my pants now!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG OMG TWINS TWINS TWINS TWINS TWINS OMG OMG - Woohoooooo!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - did lesley tell you you was having twins or another reading?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wildcat - be great if you're having twins, we could meet up as I live in Farnborough, that's where you live isn't it?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH, I've got my reading with her tomorrow - but I have had 3 other readings (my mum is clairvoyant) and I went to see someone - they all said the same thing - I wrote it in my blog which if you are bored and want to read you can find on August 23rd here http://ellyrussell.blogspot.com/

Spooky!

Miche - I live in Fleet, so not far!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like a good strong result to me Wildcat so could well be twins!!!!! HOw Exciting I would like twins too, lets hope Miche is the start of the twin trend for us that would like them....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Miche are you going to find out what sex they are?

I always said I would wait but i think if it was twins I would have to know as so much more to prepare, and could you imagine it these two little bundles going round in nothing but Yellow!!!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

That would be fantastic, not sure if Mr R will be as pleased though!!!!!  Especially if he's got to look after us all at Frimley too!  I'm seeing him on 17th Oct, shall I pass on any messages Emma?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

its twins !!  Although some get high levels and they havent twins, it looks good!  What were your twin levels Miche?

Congrats, so pleased it all went well today!

Bendy.xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

[fly]TWINS[/fly]

[fly]TWINS[/fly]

      

Sounds really positive Wildcats that you have your twinnies on board. Can't wait for the scan - will they be able to tell at that stage?


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Kate - we did think about finding out about the sex of them but still would like it to be a surprise.  I know it's different for twins, like you say, so much more to prepare for but I think we'll still hold back.  I know what you mean about having everything yellow but I'm sure we'll soon get loads of pinks and blues from relatives!!!  Having said all of this, we've got our 12 week scan tomorrow, so we could be tempted to find out!!!  Of course, we just want them to be healthy and feel so blessed to have them, we are very very grateful.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt have you had your af yet?  Im still waiting for mine!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bendy - I didn't actually have any blood levels taken, so I'm always a bit in the dark when everyone talks about it.  Is it the norm then because we were never told that we'd have any?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How exciting its strange isnt it Mr R talks about twins as a bad thing I think it is great...

No Bendy I am still waiting its cd 30 for me so hoping it is on its way


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i will have them because they will check its not ectopic and that the levels are going up but i didnt realise everyone has them as the norm either.

How lovely to have twins- hows the bump growing?

im on cd 35 i think  now and hoping it comes soon


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Miche I think if the Pregnancy test shows as strong then they dont need to do the bloods but if it slightly weak or you want reassurance then they do bloods to confirm


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I like to get it for piece of mind - it will cost us, and we could have gone to the gp and had it for free but woking is same day service  We have had 2 ectopic and a miscarriage before so this helps put my mind at rest!

I'm in shock


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I think I might be in shock ....

TWINS!!!! ? !!!!

The clinic are sitting on the fence about it so really we should too until the scan, but I think I'd rather run around screaming and telling random strangers my wife is pregnant


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mr wildcat -you have a ticker too......thats so lovely!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Wildcat Are:


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh bless you Mr and Mrs W - I'm so happy for you both                

Mr W - you can have a   to celebrate - none for you though Mrs!!!


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bendy - not sure if I've actually got a baby bump yet or it's just where I've eaten so much, have gone up to size 16 though!!!!

I had my first scan after 6 weeks so that was pretty early, they showed the 2 heartbeats straight away.  Wildcat - really hope you're having twins.  We thought we would after having the 2 embies put back in.  MrW - love the ticker, so lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mr wildcat - you made my eyes water and i'm at work! 

Wildcat - will look at your blog...what time is your reading, mine is at 6.15pm....please pm me what she says
and I will do the same.

I agree with kate, last time I had a faint line, they did the blood test to prove either way which we had to pay for.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Money Money Money!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-That is twins or triplets     OMG!!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Do you think triplets?  i thought they would be higher!!

Triplets would be a nightmare!

i hope you have twins Wildcats!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You naughty girl Emma throwing around Triplets !!! You will end up with Mr Wildcat having Kittens in a minute!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NOOOOOOO triplets!!! The clairvoyants all said twins, so I'm sticking to that 

Emma you are naughty!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry Mr W   my readings werent that high and they told me it was either a strong pg or twins...and i had two


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - what were your numbers - and what dpo did you do them on? I remember one being 288?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

The 1st one at 12dpt was 109 i think and the next one was 288 and that was taken on test day   so you never know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - you're blog is great! Its all very clever.  Hmmm your hcg readings are pretty high!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It must be party time at the W's!

Just booked an appointment with Beth for the old needle treatment. I wana join Mr & Mrs W!
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant wait for the scan now...how spooky eh wildcat how someone can predict something like this


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OMG looking at Emma's Levels it might be Quads !!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Dont say that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Two of each would be nice 2 boys and 2 girls


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh could you imagine?!  What a handful!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know i wish they could scan as soon as you find out....i cant wait now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You lot are nasty      Mr R would definately have a fit! 
I reckon the wildcats could handle it anyway!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS WILDCATS


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Your 17 dpo so thats about right for twins as my 288 reading was 14dpo so that would be about right...didnt mean to scare you..as they are meant to double every other day


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

At least we get the scans early, imagine if you had to wait until 12 weeks!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Twins we could handle - triplets or quads and I'm not sure what I'd do - I'd have to lend them out to you ladies!!!

Mr W is getting nervous already - but we knew it would be twins from the start - just going on what the spirits said, I think I'm starting to believe!

The short protocol is obviously good!!  Now we need all you ladies to do the same!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know we are lucky we have early scans your right miche


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Wildcats - just voted for rasher - didn't want him to feel left out.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fingers crossed that we will all be joining you to WIldcat!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay i voted for rasher too  

Nvh your quiet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats cause i'm getting ignored    oh gosh,  ^beware^

Who's rasher


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You lot will be giving the Wildcats kittens!! Sounds like a good TWIN pg to me!! 
Just had an email from my friend - very apologetic - must go and write a diplomatic reply...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im not ignoring you   honest  love you  

Rasher is wildcats cat, there is a pic on the photo comp

Kerry-Thats good honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad you're getting it sorted with your friend fingers....good on ya girl  

Thanks emma  

Gonna go and look a piccie now....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

i've voted for rasher too, wow now thats a big cat!  

Emma - you getting excited for your hols tomorrow!  early night for you girl!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i am   i have to be up at 2am though


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Also voted for rasher!

Wildcat - noticed you've got a tortoiseshell, we have one too, I'll try and put a picture of her on here.  Can you actually put pictures in message or does it have to be in your signature on the side?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a wonderful time Emma             

See you next week  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

How lovely Emma, good for you.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Rasher (Mr Rash) is one of 3 of my furbabies - he is a big lad, but he's soooo soft and cuddly. I call him my fat bunny. He will be pleased that he is getting votes - he does love the attention!  

Just had a lovely home-made chicken and veg soup, loads left if anyone wants to come for late lunch?  

Fingers - think hard when you write your reply - I once sent an email to a friend that I took 4 hours to write, and I read and re-read it before I sent it - she had been living with me and MrW as a lodger for 8 months and was once my best friend - her behaviour meant I had no choice but to raise it, it all blew up horribly and she moved out that night - that wasn't the resolve I was looking for - so do please tread carefully - emails can be taken the wrong way. 

Miche, you can put pics in messages but I think they have to be on a webserver somewhere  - I have some websace so I put mine up there then link to them.

Emma - when are you logging of to go and sun yourself? Will you be with us until later?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Bed at 8 for me...i say that now but monday is good telenight  leaving at 3.30am and then we arrive in palma at 10am so hopefully on the beach at 12ish


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Emma - hope you have a lovely time.  Take care and try to relax.

NVh - have sent you a pm re gestone, sorry if I waffled. Let me know if I can help in any way.  I don't know if theres the option of taking pregnyl instead.  Or is that for under a certain amount of eggs?

fingers - hope your friend is understanding x

its raining again.................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie and cheesy -Thanks  

Cheesy-Loved the smileys


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, so, it's going to be  T W I N S  not triplets or umptuplets, just twins (I've been psyching myself up for this for a while now!!)

Ladies - thank you SO much for all you support. We've been so lucky this time around it's unreal and I know it must be hard for those of you who've had cycles which didn't work out.   all round - it's a privilege to be here.

We'll have to take special care of Rasher, Mrs Squeaks and Tom when the kids arrive, don't want them feeling left out!! I reckon special ham treats should the trick!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah lots of cuddles for the furbabies too mrw


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Pregnl is normally given to women who produce 6 eggs and under, like me   as you dont have chances of OHSS, I think


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcat - I sent a nice email back just saying that it had been lovely to see her but a bit of a shock but that I was over the moon for them and looking forward to being Auntie Kerry - I think that was enough for now and we've arranged to meet up when I get back...

Emma - bet you are still on here at 10pm!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I second what MrW said. Having been through rough times ourselves we know how hard it is when a cycle doesn't work, or a pg fails, so our hearts are with you all and behind you all the way. Everyone on here is SO supportive you are amazing. Everyone deserves to be mummies and I know you all will be. 

Emma - you'll never be in bed at 8pm! I reckon by 10...

Fingers - nicely done. I'm sure you will sort it out with her


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Perfectly said   cheeky mare  

Wildcat- I cant stay up that late


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emmerdale, Corrie, Eastenders, Corrie, Life Begins    

Hubby wont get a look in, mind you he hogs the TV downstairs with sky sports, so I'll doubt he'll notice I'm not there plus been sleeping in the spare room for months now, I need SPACE and sleep in very strange positions


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy i like watching tv by myself too...no annoying interuptions


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Mr Wildcat - yes lots of cuddles for the furbabies.  Did you see on the news theres now a hypo allergenic cat.  He reminded me of Emma's Henry the one the man was holding.  I'd love one of those - didn't like the price though 

I'm going to say goodbye now because I have the headache from hell and I can't look at the screen no more.

Have a lovely holiday Emma.  Have a lovely evening everyone.


xxxxxx please come tomorrow af, please, thank you.......  xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy what are you like!!! 

We found a kingsize bed was the answer to getting space - we also now have a memory foam matress which we ADORE - I find it hard to get out of bed now, wayyyy too comfy.

Emma, have a lovely holiday - I know you will enjoy yourself, get some sun for us all and party as hard as you like (soon you won't be able to!)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hypo cats indeed, only in America   any body read about their cuddle parties aswell   please whatever next


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Budgie...Hopefully the headache means a.f is on its way   hope everything goes well for you while im away 

Cheesy  

Wildcat-I Have a kingsize but d/f still takes up all the room stretching out   thanks honey looking forward to the sun mainly hopefully a/f will show up when i get back   take care  and look after the little ones


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

budgie - hope af arrives for you tonight or tomorrow.  Hope your headache goes away soon,
may be a good sign!

Now who is kerry again - is it fingers or cheesy  which one of you is theresa! am having a dizzy
day if you can't tell already!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr & Mrs W - you made me   it's so good of you to think of others when you must be sooooo excited!
Em have a fab holiday - dead jealous, really need a holiday but not going to get one  
Talking of late lunches - must be time for tea surely?! Gona go and put the kettle on.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Kerry is fingers and Cheesy is theresa   

Kerry-enjoy your lovely holiday hun cant wait to hear all about it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

'Tis I.............. Theresa  

who in their right mind would pay to be cuddle by a stranger........... some people just aint right in the head


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh and wildcat-Pm me with your readings


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Who's cuddling who?
Oh do let us all know about the readings. Did you get them on ebay or go direct?
Now you see if you stick to one name - ie Minow - life is so much easier!  
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/silly/story/0,,1277774,00.html

Nutters


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-I get the feeling your bored


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep and MSN aint working   I shall try and dig out some other pointless and un-interesting stuff to bore you all with


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

"Our instinct since we've been kids is to just pile up on top of each other. But, somewhere along the way as adults, that became not OK."  - hmmmmm, I wonder why!?
"Recommended Daily Allowance of Welcomed Touch".  - Only in America!
'cuddle lifeguard' and 'cuddle caddy' are designated to monitor behaviour." - Ok so who's going to apply for the job then!?
"The average guy thinks about sex six times an hour. So, in the course of an average evening, it's bound to come up." - The mind boggles, Minow thinks that pjamers won't leaving much to the imagination if anything comes up!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know honey bloody msn    

Nvh-Where are you ?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's some interesting facts for you then.....

Skunks can shoot their bad-smelling spray only about two yards, but you can smell it up to two and a half miles away.


Night butterflies have ears on their wings so they can avoid bats.


Hans Langseth had the longest beard at a record length of 17 1/2 feet long! When he died, his beard was given to the Smithsonian Institute.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Miche-What is it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think cheesy aka theresa is definately taking over in the chatterbox department!       

Emma, have to love and leave you now hun....hope you have a wonderfultime and we'll all miss you.
I guess you will have to wait for your results now until you get back!  
Will definately pm you my reading for sure! Safe flight and you and dh enjoy    

Fingers aka kerry, you're not going just yet so will speak to you tomorrow....

Wildcats will still be on   so no doubt they will be having a good evening.
What time is your reading by the way?  will catch up with you tomorrow.

Minow - sorry hun, you've just arrived and now i'm off!

Have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What do you mean I've just arrived - been here all bloomin afternoon!!!
You've only just noticed me more like   
Mx


----------



## Miche21 (Aug 1, 2006)

I took it off because I think all my photos would have appeared on here!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Nvh have a nice evening

In fact im also offski see you next week  will be missing you all    
cant wait to hear about your readings  

Take care everyone

Ali-Good luck for your e/c and e/t this week thinking of you       

Emmaxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow, now feeling fairly invisible and depressed decides that it really is tea time. No one was interested in her interesting (?) facts and so she may as well go, put the kettle on - good disguise anyway, that's if it will fit and see if there's a funny on tv to watch.
Will be back later - will jump up and down a bit to try and get noticed so if you see a jumping teapot in the corner, don't worry it's just me!
Mx

Em have a fab time. Will miss you!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Night ladies, off home for tea and tv   



love cheesby
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - have a fab time - I guarantee you will be in here later though - can't blooming stay away!! 

Budgie - hope the headache means AF making it's way to you - we might be cycle buddies!!

NVh - how can you confuse me and cheesyB!!! I hope you won't have forgotten who I am by the time I come back from hols!!

Wildcat - I've been thinking about one of those foam memory mattresses, mind you I find it hard to get out bed anyway probably never leave it if I had one of those!!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

We were the same, the day ours was delivered we waitied until the delivery men were at the end of the drive then barged our way upstairs and went back to bed for the rest of the day (the mattress was delivered at midday on a Saturday, we didnlt get out of bed for around 24 hours !!)

It's probably the greatest thing we've ever bought for the house (I promised wildcat one if she got pregnant and we bought it early - I was thinking that when she got fat it would be much comfier then a standard mattress).



fingersarecrossed said:


> Wildcat - I've been thinking about one of those foam memory mattresses, mind you I find it hard to get out bed anyway probably never leave it if I had one of those!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

fat?? FAT? MrW wash your mouth out    

Minow - I rad your interesting fact and thought they were great!

Emma, have a fab holiday.  I will PM you.

I'm off to - I'm tired


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tea pot is now happy that someone appreciated her!
Mx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I didn't mean fat, I mean swollen, no, bloated, no no, balloon up ummm .... more pregnanter then now (how's that??)

Love you mummy wildcat xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - you are forgiven sort of I think a present is in my future for full forgiveness......


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma     Have a great time.

Minnow how could we forget you sweetie.

Cheesy forget King Size beds we brought a superking about 18months ago it is fab we can both star fish and have a good nights sleep, not easy getting bedding for it though, but Ebay has a couple of good sellers on it.

Hope everyone else is all ok and speak to you tomorrow, have to go out and see a client for an appointment (actually work hard I havent done that for weeks!!)

Ktx

Mr W I think Mrs W needs some more shoes after that !!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Have not read all the posts yet as there are to many 

Just wanted to say well done to the Wildcats, what a great blood test result  how exciting, the patter of four little feet?? Well done to you both, hopefully this is the start of many more  to come.

Emma, have a fab holiday, what will we do without you 

Hello to everyone else 

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

By the way guys, what are the bubbles 
I only have 6, someone has sent me one as i only had 5 last time i was on, bless you who ever sent it to me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I  just blew you loads .......you blow them to be nice!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bless you Bendy  i have blew you some back


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, i have blew you bubbles to match your HCG results 

So excited for you both, its got to be twins, was looking at the ICSI success stories and there was some one on there with similar results as yours, she is pg with twins  

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i cant believe it

I was in chat earlier and they were talking about anti depressants, i said clearly that i have never been in a situation where i have been so depressed that i find it hard to understand.  i went on to chat with them, i just said .........god to cut a long story short i just got a pm from one of the ladies stating shehad a crappy life...etc and i was insensitive and maybe if i had a  crap life and i would then understand it and be less insensitive.  It was really hurtful and was intened to make me feel so upset.

I'm really hurt by this as i made it clear that i was talking from no experience and i just feel that you should be able to bounce back 

I'm so upset by this.

I would never try to be insensitive or upset anyone


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy my love i am so sorry that you should have had such a pm.
I have no idea why this person is so angry that they should wish a crap life on you. I cannot defend them and my instinct is that you should pm them back to point out how much they have now hurt you, although maybe it is best to let it go.
All of us on here need support and need to support each other. Sometimes people have been through the most terrible experiences but to upset someone else is not right and can never be justified. If they felt you had been insensitive then they had every right to say but to hurt and upset you in the process is not on. I am sure if they had said that they felt you had been insensitive and explained why you could have shown them that you had not meant to. By behaving like this they are just showing their worst side.
The world is sadly full of angry and disturbed people. i think we have to realise that we cannot always make things better and that no matter shat you say or do someone like that will always leave a trail of hurt behind them.
You are a lovely person and we all love you here. 
Please try not to let the negative energy from this stick with you. Take a deep breath, surround yourself with love and if you are able send some out to this person. you may not be able to change them but block their anger with love. I really believe this is the best way.
Minow x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Bendy, that's awful. How dare she pm u that when u were just trying to say that u hadn't take them. That's so unfair, don't pay any attention to it, she is obviously feeling v sensitive. Of course u wouldn't say any thing that would upset on purpose. Keep your chin up


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Well said Minow! I agree xx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Have just spent the last 1hr 1/2 catching up for yeaterday and today!

Wlidcats - WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW, what a fab result u must be                 

Have a great holiday emma


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy, i have just blown you another bubble, just ignore what she said, she has no idea what kind of person you are, everyone loves you here and known that you would never say anything to offend anyone 

Luv Myra xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I've just noticed I wish that you and I will have lost nearly the same amount of weight when you reach your goal. I've lost 23 pounds in total!
Got to go and sort out food now. Felt called to pop in here and now I can see why...needed to see Bendy's post.
Mx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Minow - don't i wish that I had lost all that weight!!! well done u


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

bendy don't worry about the PM, it can't have been very nice but agree with minow maybe you should PM her back and explain how it has made you feel and that you never meant to upset anyone either


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I wish - you're doing really well. I probably started a bit before you. Keep going, it's well worth it. What's your goal weight?

Hi Alisha

put diner in oven so back again for a bit!
Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello what are you eating tonight?


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I want to lose about 1 and 1/2 stone, but these 9 pounds have taken so long that I'm just grateful for every pound I lose!!! I like to think about my weight or admit how much I weigh, it scares me!!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh I am being so naughty tonight. I've managed to get ready meals of onion bargee and sag aloo and rice so having an easy meal!
Unusual for me to have ready meals as veggie with dairy allergy rules most out and also try and be good and cook everything from scratch but just have to be naughty every now and then!
Gota bottle of bubbly in the fridge too so feel another night of lurrrving coming on!
he he he
Mx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

sounds good, u go girl!

We all should have lazy cooking nights every now and then!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I wish - loosing weight slowly is the best. Just eat well and exercise and you'll be fit and healthy which is the main thing. I know I got fed up when I lost quickly in the first week or so and then slowed down terribly but that's how it goes. sometimes slow, others quicker. You will get there.
Sorry to have asked such a personal question. Didn't mean to cause offense. Quite right to keep it a secret if you want. Just tell me to shut up!   
lol
minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm   sag aloo   gotto be naughty sometimes   and a bottle of bubbly    

we're on marinated lamb steaks and cous cous


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow

Could do with a spot of lurrvvving tonight, but dh is in Warsaw in Poland, so i will just have to dream about it


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Sorry I haven't been able to get on until now and it has taken me ages to catch up.

First of all - Mr and Mrs Wildcat  Huge congratulations to you. I am sitting here with a beaming smile as I am so happy for you. The levels sound great and with the readings you have had it must be twins. You are both an inspiration to us all, how strong you have been through the treatment and I know you will make the best parents.

*Emma* - Sorry I missed you but I have a feeling you might pop on later, so hope you have a wonderful break. 
*Bendy* - I think Minnow is right in what she said and don't let the PM get you down. I have blown you some bubbles to show how much you mean to us on this board.
*Monkeylove * - Hope that D/R is going well. There are a few of us starting this week so won't be too far behind you!
*Barney * - Well done my love in talking to your boss.
Alisha - Good luck with your interview. Let us know how it goes.
Ali - Only a couple more days till E/C for you. Rest and let those follies continue to grow. Lots of  for you

Here is an A/F dance for those who need it - I think it is K/T, Bendy and Budgie

              

Hello to everyone else. I hope you all have a nice evening.

Love Jules xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night was the first time in ages - thought I'd forgotten how but think I may have woken something up! Thank goodness my dh says....he has been really good about it all but when he tried to work out how long it had been yesterday he had to give up!   

Myra - dreaming can be good...just ask Em and Wildcat! Maybe you'll have a big O! When is he back?

Mx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't worry   It's just I find it embaradding as I can't believe i've got this heavy!!! Feel free to ask any qu!!
There is slow and Sssssssssssssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! This seems to have taken about 10wks or so!!! I'm dreading starting tx soon as I know people have put on weight, does it make u hungry or is it just fluid?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ladies, 

How kind of you all to post back to me, i love you all too much i think!!

Take care, 

i have lost 35 pounds and i cant belive i had that much too loose!  Shocking.  i still want to loose a few more so i can get my pins out in a skirt for christmas!!
B.x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

35, 35, 35, 35, 35, 35, OMG tha't great! Now i'm v jealous! Good 4 u!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just wanted to say byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   

Bendy-Take no notice as i love you lots your my little sis  

Take care all
Emmaxx


Ok fingers you were right couldnt keep away....but im really going now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Once you get to qbout 10-11 it suddenly turns into 20lbs.  I have loved seeing my clothes getting too big for me!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Jules  

I wish. They say that 1 to 2 pound a week is the most you should do so 9 pounds in 10 weeks is about spot on! It was seeing my holiday piccies and video that did it for me, I can't believe everyone let me get like it and I didn't notice...mind you could be that I just burried my head in the sand on that a bit.
The weight gain during tx - well firstly not everyone does so you may not. Secondly you may well bloat during the stimms stage depending on how many follies you grow but then 1 of two outcomes....first you get preg and then you grow coz you've got a buba in you and that's the best kinda growth or 2 sadly you don't and your body recovers. I do think that I put on some weight with comfort eating so watch out for that if you are that way inclined. And yep you do have to drink a lot of water and that can increase girth a little.
The main thing is that inbetween tx you look after yourself and exercise and then relax during tx and try not to worry. The main goal is getting that buba.

Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma have a really great time my big sis!

Missing you already!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I had to go out and buy new clothes - shame!
Right time to put next bit in oven and then nearly time to eat so think I will say bye for now
he he he - Em - we knew you'd be back! Have a fab hol (dead jealous!)
Have a lovely evening all - I know I plan too!  
lol
Minow x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Cheers Minow, well lets hope it is bubba!!! I must admit the shopping bit does make it worth it!!

Enjoy grub and eve


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Jules thanks yeah its tomorrow    how are you ? what day do you start d-regging? great news about wildcats    

bendy how long did it take to lose that?  i need to  too

iwish I'm not sure where it comes from?? going to watch my weight like a hawk this time    could it be the milk? at the mo i'm counting calories and protein (laborious) but handy 

hi myra

have a lovely time emma


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

I was amazed by how much milk u r expected to drink! Not surprised u feel bloated! How is it poss to consume that much milk and water!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

not sure but it certainly is    I'm practising with the water to get body used to it   so I'm not like a sieve


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

good idea! I thought about doing that but I'm really worried about the whole loo thing!!! Being a teacher i can only go to the loo during breaks, how will i cope, mayb bursting is the only option   What size do pampers go up to?     How much water r u managing at mo?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

incontinence panties may be an option       could you trust them    ewwwuu  yuk!!
yeah start practising now!! I'm on about 2 and half litres but tricky if going out for the day   but loo visits do lessen


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

ok, so I need to start now then!!!! 2 and half is v gd, u just need to keep it up now!!! Mayb i need to go onto ebay to buy a portaloo!!! R u eatinr lots of protien too or just normal amount cos of milk?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

maybe you could get one  of those caravan loos and put it in your cupboard in your classroom   if you have a cupboard   or just a curtain going round it maybe  

I'm eating about 60 g of protein a day (and losing a bit of weight   ) porridge every other day tuna and egg salads are good but not the milk yet starting tonight


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm loving the caravan   Can u imagine it parked outside my classroom!!??!!

Porridge yuk!! but good for weight as fills u up. Don't u have to go easy on Tuna cos of the mercury GD luck for tonight!!

Off to feed and clear out he rabbit in the dark!!

C u later xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cora and food calling see ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Good luck for the d/regging honey   

I really am going now 


Emmaxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers hun - get a good tan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will try...weather is good so far for the week hopefully the weather report is correct


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

you've got 10 mins before bedtime   

i can never sleep before going away, dp always gets a nice early night - and I'm usually still packing


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i love going on holiday- i wouldnt sleep i would be packing with the music on getting really excited!!  

Going to the airport is soooooooooooo much fun!  Have a lovely time- hope the weather starys hot hot hot!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

you make me   bendy that sounds like my kind of evening before holidaying! 

see you ladies . . .


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I knew Emma would be back - should have put a few quid on her at the bookies!! If you do happen to pop back in Emma have a great holiday and I'll chat with your when I get back...

Alisha- good luck with the d/regging hon      

I wish - you buy those portable things for old people, the mans version is like the pee bottle they get given in hospitals, the ladies version is like a "trough" the only word I can think of to describe it!! It might be a solution    

Bendy - take no notice of that lady. We know you and know that you wouldn't deliberately upset anyone, in my opinion I would just drop her a pm to say that you hadn't meant to offend anyone and leave it at that.


You're all fabulous with this weight loss thing, mine doesn't seem to be going anywhere in fact since AF arrived 6LBS has gone on!!! Where the blinking heck did that come from?

Minow - enjoy your evening!!

Anyway - better start shoving some stuff in case and clearing the huge backlog of ironing coz I certainly don't want to come home to it...talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68994.new#new


----------

